# Imac 24" TROP LUMINEUX pour les photographes ?



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous

je suis photographe et je viens d'acquerir un imac 24".
Je ne reviens pas sur les qualit&#233;s intrins&#232;que de la dalle qui est quand m&#234;me pas mal du tout bien que ce ne soit pas un &#233;cran pour professionnels de la retouche photo; par contre elle est beaucoup, beaucoup trop lumineuse pour de la retouche (m&#234;me non professionnelle), et m&#234;me quand le curseur luminosit&#233; est au minimum.

C'est dommage parce que contrairement &#224; mes attentes la calibration des couleurs est plut&#244;t tr&#232;s bonne. 

C'est ce satan&#233; marketing Apple qui n'arrette pas de p&#233;rorer en disant que chaque nouvelle version d'Imac a une dalle 30% + lumineuse : c'est super pour faire le cacou avec son imac dehors en plein soleil peut-&#234;tre, mais pas pour des conditions de travail normales en int&#233;rieur.

Bref, on peut diminuer la luminosit&#233; mais, m&#234;me ramen&#233; au minimum,  c'est encore plus lumineux que la dalle d'un powerbook G4 15" dont la luminosit&#233; est pouss&#233;e au max.

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un petit programme ou m&#234;me un script qui permettrait de descendre la luminosit&#233; de cette dalle ?
Parce que pour de la retouche c'est carr&#233;ment impossible.
Merci de votre aide.

J.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

C'est quand m&#234;me &#233;trange que ca te gene autant !
Est ce que tu as pu compar&#233; ta dalle avec une autre (dans fnac, apple center ??)
C'est peut etre la dalle de ton imac qui a un probl&#232;me, non ?


----------



## saturnin (26 Septembre 2006)

Mais plus généralement ça sert à quoi une dalle ultra lumineuse (vu que apple se sert de cet argument comme d'un plus). Je déborde peut etre un peu du sujet là, veuillez m'en excuser. En bref l'écran du 24" a quoi de plus que celui du 20" selon apple??


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Mais plus généralement ça sert à quoi une dalle ultra lumineuse (vu que apple se sert de cet argument comme d'un plus). Je déborde peut etre un peu du sujet là, veuillez m'en excuser. En bref l'écran du 24" a quoi de plus que celui du 20" selon apple??




A rien et ça a été assez bien dit plus haut :




> C'est ce satané marketing Apple qui n'arrette pas de pérorer en disant que chaque nouvelle version d'Imac a une dalle 30% + lumineuse : c'est super pour faire le cacou avec son imac dehors en plein soleil peut-être, mais pas pour des conditions de travail normales en intérieur.




Toujours plus mieux que l'ancien, faut bien vendre le nouveau quand on a rien à dire, quitte à frôler l'absurde


----------



## Thot.01 (26 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est quand même étrange que ca te gene autant !
> Est ce que tu as pu comparé ta dalle avec une autre (dans fnac, apple center ??)
> C'est peut etre la dalle de ton imac qui a un problème, non ?



je confirme ce que jvitre a dit à propos de la dalle, même avec la luminosité réglée au minimum, elle est encore très lumineuse, on m'a parlé d'un soft appelé black light je crois mais je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de le rechercher


----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2006)

Sauf à bosser dans le noir, je vois mal comment ta dalle peut être trop lumineuse (!).

Suffit d'allumer la lumière ambiante, etc. Eviter les contrastes trop violent avec l'ambiance.

Au moins ton rendu n'est pas trop fade et tu ne seras pas tenté de trop forcer sur la retouche 

Je serais curieux de constater "en vrai" ce que tu dit, jvitre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Thot.01 a dit:


> je confirme ce que jvitre a dit à propos de la dalle, même avec la luminosité réglée au minimum, elle est encore très lumineuse, on m'a parlé d'un soft appelé black light je crois mais je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de le rechercher



Salut à tous et merci pour vos remarques.
Thot.01, merci de me confirmer que la dalle est très très lumineuse.
C'est donc que mon mac n'a pas de pb.
Le vrai problème, voyez vous  c'est que quand je calibre mon écran (sonde Xrite) avec la luminosité au minimum, j'atteinds encore 240 candelas, ce qui, pour les initiés, est beaucoup trop lumineux. 
La cible que je voudrais atteindre est 120 candelas (c'est à dire la moitié).
Concrètement et après calibration et comparaison avec écran CRT Lacie 20" + hood ça veut dire que ma colorimétrie est plutôt bonne sur cet imac (à ma surprise d'ailleurs) mais je que je peux vraiment pas retoucher la luminosité de mes images (surtout en noir et blanc) parce que les haute lumière paraissent cramées sur le mac alors qu'en impression ce n'est vraiment pas le cas.
Je cherche vraiment à régler la luminosité sans toucher au profil ICC et c'est bien là le pb.

Ya pas un moyen via le terminal de limitter la luminosité ?

Merci de vos post quand même


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Thot.01 a dit:


> je confirme ce que jvitre a dit à propos de la dalle, même avec la luminosité réglée au minimum, elle est encore très lumineuse, on m'a parlé d'un soft appelé black light je crois mais je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de le rechercher



Salut à tous et merci pour vos remarques.
Thot.01, merci de me confirmer que la dalle est très très lumineuse !! ;-)
C'est donc que mon mac n'a pas de pb. (ouf!)
Le vrai problème, voyez vous  c'est que quand je calibre mon écran (sonde Xrite) avec la luminosité au minimum, j'atteinds encore 240 candelas, ce qui, pour les initiés, est beaucoup trop lumineux. 
La cible que je voudrais atteindre est 120 candelas (c'est à dire la moitié).
Concrètement et après calibration et comparaison avec écran CRT Lacie 20" + hood ça veut dire que ma colorimétrie est plutôt bonne sur cet imac (à ma surprise d'ailleurs) , mais je que je peux vraiment pas retoucher la luminosité de mes images (surtout en noir et blanc) parce que les hautes lumières paraissent cramées sur le mac alors qu'en impression ce n'est vraiment pas le cas.
Je cherche vraiment à régler la luminosité sans toucher au profil colorsync, et c'est bien là le pb.

Ya pas un moyen via le terminal de limitter la luminosité ?

Merci de vos post quand même


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (26 Septembre 2006)

Je confirme que la dalle des iMac est  TRES lumineuse. D'ailleurs, les 2-3 premiers jours d'usage, je l'avais réglé au maximum jusqu'au moment où j'ai été pris de grosse migraines et de somnolence :mouais: . Au mieux, je la règle à la moitié. Et je confirme que le minimum de mon iMac est plus lumineux que mon Maximum sur iBook G4.


----------



## fiat lux (26 Septembre 2006)

Pour info, la luminosit&#233; de la dalle est la m&#234;me que sur le 20" ?


----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2006)

jvitre@screenmatters.com a dit:


> mais je que je peux vraiment pas retoucher la luminosité de mes images (surtout en noir et blanc) parce que les haute lumière paraissent cramées sur le mac alors qu'en impression ce n'est vraiment pas le cas.



Ah ! ça va jusque là ?! pas mal...

Mon cinema display 20" est très doux, lui. 

En revanche, mon petit powerbook 12" l'est trop, et j'aimerais beaucoup qu'il ait le défaut de ta dalle


----------



## fiat lux (26 Septembre 2006)

La luminosité des écrans fait vendre.  
J'ai jeté un oeil aux caractéristiques techniques des écrans des Imac :
luminosité : 17" : 250 cd. 20" : 280 cd. Et  24" : 400 cd !!!


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2006)

c'est pour cela que le rendu en film dvd est tr&#232;s bon


----------



## fiat lux (26 Septembre 2006)

Et c'est pour cela que les photographes râlent....
A ce sujet, ce mois ci dans CI il y a un courrier d'un lecteur sur ce sujet (écrand brillants et "glossy").
La réponse de CI est sans appel : c'est de la M..... !!! 
D'ailleurs, le Macbook en prend pour son grade au passage   (ils parlent bien sûr du modèle glossy).


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2006)

Le macbook n'existe QUE en glossy, et c'est bien dommage...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2006)

questions de gouts  moi j'ai hate d'avoir mon blackbook :love: il est arriv&#233; today :love:...mes powerbooks 12" vont prendre une retraite plutot que pr&#233;vue


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2006)

Oui c'est s&#251;r que &#231;a d&#233;pend des gouts, il faudrait avoir le *choix* comme sur les macbookpro, &#231;a serait mieux


----------



## ntx (26 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est pour cela que le rendu en film dvd est très bon


Entre des écrans trop lumineux ou brillants (sur les MacBook), il faudrait rappeler à Apple qu'un ordinateur n'est pas un écran de télé, et qu'il existe encore des gens pour qui c'est un outil de travail et pas qu'un vulgaire lecteur de DVD ! :mouais:


----------



## Thot.01 (26 Septembre 2006)

jvitre@screenmatters.com a dit:


> Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un petit programme ou même un script qui permettrait de descendre la luminosité de cette dalle ?
> Parce que pour de la retouche c'est carrément impossible.
> Merci de votre aide.
> 
> J.



j'ai trouvé le soft dont je parlais, tu peux le trouver ici :

http://www.michelf.com/projets/black-light/

dis moi ce que tu en penses


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Septembre 2006)

jvitre@screenmatters.com a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> je suis photographe et je viens d'acquerir un imac 24".
> Je ne reviens pas sur les qualités intrinsèque de la dalle qui est quand même pas mal du tout bien que ce ne soit pas un écran pour professionnels de la retouche photo; par contre elle est beaucoup, beaucoup trop lumineuse pour de la retouche (même non professionnelle), et même quand le curseur luminosité est au minimum.
> ...




il est clair que pour de la retouche ,si au minimum c'est trop lumineux ,autant abandonner cette machine...
ca on le savait deja ...
par contre les écran apple ont une luminosité moindre ,ce qui permet de les régler pour la retouche photo...
d'ailleur quand j'avais fait calibrer mon 20" avec une sonde ,la luminosité était bien moindre que ce que je mettais avant ...

l'iMac n'est résolument pas une machine professionnelle, ce genre de détail le prouve....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Septembre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> La luminosité des écrans fait vendre.
> J'ai jeté un oeil aux caractéristiques techniques des écrans des Imac :
> luminosité : 17" : 250 cd. 20" : 280 cd. Et  24" : 400 cd !!!



oui et le calibrage par une sonde donne meme pas 200 ,voire 170 cd /m2


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Septembre 2006)

jvitre@screenmatters.com a dit:


> Salut à tous et merci pour vos remarques.
> Thot.01, merci de me confirmer que la dalle est très très lumineuse !! ;-)
> C'est donc que mon mac n'a pas de pb. (ouf!)
> Le vrai problème, voyez vous  c'est que quand je calibre mon écran (sonde Xrite) avec la luminosité au minimum, j'atteinds encore 240 candelas, ce qui, pour les initiés, est beaucoup trop lumineux.
> ...




la il ya effectivement un gros probleme si tu ne peux pas regler ca par voie logicielle, c'est mal barré  
machine a déconseiller pour la photo donc ...


----------



## HeyM (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour jvitre:
tu peux essayer ça: http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/10429
Bonne chance!


----------



## laurent1 (26 Septembre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> La luminosité des écrans fait vendre.
> J'ai jeté un oeil aux caractéristiques techniques des écrans des Imac :
> luminosité : 17" : 250 cd. 20" : 280 cd. Et  24" : 400 cd !!!



Alors que les professionels de la projection s'accorde à dire que plus l'écran est grand moins il doit etre lumineux...


----------



## fiat lux (26 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ay connais vraiment pas grand chose en photo (les photos que j'ai prises en cette fin d'après midi avec peu de lumière avec mon Sony H1 le prouvent  ) : je le confirme, c'est un métier... :rateau: 
Enfin bref, je trouve tout de même étonnant qu'Apple ne fasse pas des écrans mieux adaptés sachant que les graphistes, la pré-presse et le monde de l'imagerie est tout de même leur marché historique...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Septembre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Je n'ay connais vraiment pas grand chose en photo (les photos que j'ai prises en cette fin d'après midi avec peu de lumière avec mon Sony H1 le prouvent  ) : je le confirme, c'est un métier... :rateau:
> Enfin bref, je trouve tout de même étonnant qu'Apple ne fasse pas des écrans mieux adaptés sachant que les graphistes, la pré-presse et le monde de l'imagerie est tout de même leur marché historique...



les écran apple n'ont pas ce défaut ...
mais encore ,le must reste un Lacie ,ou un eizo...

faut il le répeter ,l'iMac est une machine généraliste ,pas une machine pour la retouche photo...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous et merci  pour vos réponses.
@Sydney Bristow je sais pertinemment que l'imac n'est pas une machine pro, et je ne comptait pas m'en servir comme machine pro (du moins pour son écran parce que côté perfomance ça dépote...)
J'ai toujours mon Lacie 20 hood calibré qui lui est très correct et je vais faire la retouche là dessus mais je me disais que c'était dommage de ne pas pouvoir utiliser la gigantesque surface d'affichage de l'imac pour pouvoir, à l'occasion, faire de la retouche dessus.
Bon j'ai trouvé une solution qui n'est pas si mal cedi-dit et qui travaille sur le point blanc...

Recette : 
_disposer de profile maker (editor), et travailler sur le profile écran pour reduire le niveau du point blanc, ensuite utiliser se nouveau profil comme format d'épreuve dans photoshop. Bémol, cela peut accentuer des cassures en particulier parce que nativement le point blanc de l'imac 24 est aux alentours de 6900° K et que pour le profiler à 5500 il faut "tirer" comme un malade sur les courbes de vert et du rouge et sur ajouter un profil de *simulation* n'arrange pas les choses mais cela marche à peu près_

Bon ça fonctionne pas mal mais ce n'est vraiment pas la panacée parce que ça ne marche que dans photoshop.

idéalement je voudrai modifier le profil écran fait par la sonde de calibration et jouer sur le point blanc pour arriver à quelque chose qui me satisfait et ensuite rebalancer le profil pour que SYSTÈME en tienne compte ce


----------



## Freddy67 (26 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

je viens de charger Black Light, c'est prévu pour inverser l'image (négatif), mais on peut également assombrir l'écran sans toucher aux réglages de l'ordi, ça peut donc être une solution pour l'iMac 24".

Test effectué sur un iMac G3 500 MHz, OsX 10.3.9


----------



## Mickjagger (26 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas sur le long terme, c'est pas plus mal que les dalles soient très lumineuses, parce qu'un écran LCD qui vieillit voit sa luminosité diminuer. Un écran d'iBook d'il y'a 5 ans, il devient franchement pas très agréable en lumière du jour par exemple! Il n'y a que le soir où ça passe encore et la comparaison avec un MacBook neuf fait mal.

En fait le problème c'est juste qu'Apple devrait modifier le firmware de ses écrans pour que les paliers de réglage de luminosité descendent plus bas.


----------



## noAr (26 Septembre 2006)

C''est marrant de voir ce probleme (re)surgir.
Je me rappelle qund les premiers TFT "de qualit&#233;" sont sortis et que la question se posait aux professionnels d'eventuellement passer sur cette techno, le souci &#233;tait le m&#234;me : c'est clinquant, mais du coup c'est pas fiable.

On en entendait plus parler. A croire qu'ils y sont all&#233;s forts sur le 24 quand m&#234;me.

Moi j'ai un 20'. En ce moment mes boulots ne me posent pas de question a ce sujet (plutot edition electronique) mais c'est clair que je serais sur le qui-vive pour du print (qui arrive justement en trombe).

Cordialement,

noAr


----------



## fiat lux (26 Septembre 2006)

De toute façon, tous les professionnels de l'imagerie sont à peu près d'accord pour considérer que le LCD est loin d'égaler en qualité les meilleurs cathodiques. Le problème, c'est que les écrans plats ont été imposés à tout le monde (les constructeurs abandonnent cette techno les uns après les autres). Le design et l'encombrement sont une chose, la fiabilité et la qualité du rendu des couleurs en sont une autre.
De plus, celui qui a un beau pixel mort au milieu de l'écran et qui s'entend dire : "désolé, mais on ne bouge pas en dessous de 4 pixels morts : cf norme ISO niveau II" il est très content !! Et quand je dis 4 pixels morts, je suis gentil. C'est combien déja pour un 24" ??


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2006)

enfin moi ca me d&#233;goute pas du tout ce 24'  :love: encore un superbe produit de la gamme Apple... vivement que j'en ai un...


----------



## manustyle (26 Septembre 2006)

J'ai eu l'occasion de comparer la dalle de l'imac 20" de mon ami cote a cote de mon LCD sony 17".

J'ai aussi trouvé la dalle de l'imac beaucoup trop lumineuse à mon gout, j'ai horreur de ça. Mal de tête assuré en 5mn.

Alors si le 24" est encore plus lumineux, je n'ose même pas imaginer  

C'est quoi cette mani de vouloir faire de plus en plus lumineux


----------



## Romjé (26 Septembre 2006)

noAr a dit:


> C''est marrant de voir ce probleme (re)surgir.
> Je me rappelle qund les premiers TFT "de qualité" sont sortis et que la question se posait aux professionnels d'eventuellement passer sur cette techno, le souci était le même : c'est clinquant, mais du coup c'est pas fiable.
> 
> On en entendait plus parler. A croire qu'ils y sont allés forts sur le 24 quand même.
> ...



On en a beaucoup parlé à propos du Dell 24" l'année dernière qui était aussi jugé trop lumineux pour les photographes. C'est peut-être la référence qu'a pris Apple pour cet imac


----------



## noAr (27 Septembre 2006)

En fait je me rappelle pas de ce Dell. 
Je pensais aux premiers TFT sortis par Apple. Ca claquait. Et on se m&#233;fiait. D&#233;j&#224;.

noAr


PS : La luminosit&#233; se r&#232;gle sur le 20' (quand je dis " 20' " l&#224; c'est du iMac intel que je parle, evidemment (?)) comme sur les autres. C'est vrai que m&#234;me baiss&#233; au max, on oublie vite ce r&#233;glage&#8230;


----------



## lawappe (27 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

est-ce qu'un utilisateur du 24" pourrait faire le test suivant (A Propos de ce Mac):

http://www.diesirae.info/imac

et nous dire si les traînées sont visibles comme sur le 20" Core Duo.

Merci.

Laurent


----------



## bill clinton (27 Septembre 2006)

lawappe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est-ce qu'un utilisateur du 24" pourrait faire le test suivant (A Propos de ce Mac):
> 
> ...



nan mais t'es fou toi ! je suis super satisfait de l'écran, je ne vois aucun pb... alors j'ai pas du tout envie de faire ton test ! :rateau:  si il y a ne serait-ce qu'un tout petit pb, je ne vais voir que ça après !!!   Je laisse à d'autres le choix du test !!!
Mais encore une fois, dans toutes las apps que j'ai lançé, je n'ai jamais vu la moindre trainée...

non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb... non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## lawappe (27 Septembre 2006)

bill clinton a dit:


> nan mais t'es fou toi ! je suis super satisfait de l'écran, je ne vois aucun pb... alors j'ai pas du tout envie de faire ton test ! :rateau:  si il y a ne serait-ce qu'un tout petit pb, je ne vais voir que ça après !!!   Je laisse à d'autres le choix du test !!!
> Mais encore une fois, dans toutes las apps que j'ai lançé, je n'ai jamais vu la moindre trainée...
> 
> non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb... non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb...non non non mon Imac 24 n'a pas de pb... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Je comprends bien  

Mais en fait, il s'avère qu'Apple est suivie de près par UFC Que Choisir France pour cette affaire de traînées, et de nombreux clients attendent de savoir si les nouveaux iMac ont été corrigés ou non pour conforter leur action.

Il y a juste à déplacer la fenêtre "A Propos de ce Mac" horizontalement et tu verras vite si les trainées sont là ou non.

Mais je te rassure, même si elles sont présentes, dans la majorité des cas, elle ne gène pas vraiment à l'utilisation.

Merci au nom de tous les clients en attente.


----------



## bill clinton (27 Septembre 2006)

TEST............. NEGATIF !! je n 'ai absoulument aucune trainée turquoise comme annoncée... pas de pb de rémanance en tous les cas pour moi. T'es rassuré ? 


Bill


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2006)

j'ai toujours aim&#233; Bill Clinton


----------



## bill clinton (27 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'ai toujours aimé Bill Clinton



:love:


----------



## mathusalem (27 Septembre 2006)

c'est vrai que le 24'' est super lumineux

mais je peux enfin voir les DVD "sombres" correctement (les aliens entre autres)


----------



## lawappe (27 Septembre 2006)

bill clinton a dit:


> TEST............. NEGATIF !! je n 'ai absoulument aucune trainée turquoise comme annoncée... pas de pb de rémanance en tous les cas pour moi. T'es rassuré ?
> 
> 
> Bill



Merci, mais je ne suis pas encore totalement rassuré.
Les traînées apparaissant sur la fenêtre 'A propos de ce Mac' ne sont pas turquoises, mais blanches, comme si la fenêtre laissait traîner un halo de quelques milllimètres d'un côté ou de l'autre. Ce halo n'est pas toujours visible au premier coup d'oeil.

Les traînées turquoisent apparaissent ailleurs.

Si tu n'as pas de traînées *blanches*, c'est bon signe. Tu peux confirmer ?


----------



## Lizandre (27 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, un nessy qui refait surface !


----------



## noAr (27 Septembre 2006)

Autocensure : Excusez, je me relis, je suis un peu &#224; cran l&#224;-dessus (sur cette histoire de r&#233;manence) moi&#8230;


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2006)

le 24" est le vaisseau amiral de la flotte Apple  :love:


----------



## fiat lux (27 Septembre 2006)

Le Clémenceau l'était aussi pour une autre flotte.....
Bon je sors :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2006)

ou&#233; mais il &#233;tait pas aussi beau et lumineux   bon je te suis


----------



## hpicard (27 Septembre 2006)

Pas de rémanence type diesirae sur mon 24" alors que il y en avait de très nettes dur mon 20"... Le défaut a donc été corrigé sur les nouvelles dalles. Ceci dit, un ami qui avait aussi un 20" n'a jamais constaté de rémanence...


----------



## noAr (27 Septembre 2006)

hpicard a dit:


> Pas de rémanence type diesirae sur mon 24" alors que il y en avait de très nettes dur mon 20"... Le défaut a donc été corrigé sur les nouvelles dalles. Ceci dit, un ami qui avait aussi un 20" n'a jamais constaté de rémanence...



On va pas refaire le topo sur les types d'iMacs touchés / pas touchés, ceux qui le voient / qui voient pas, de toute façon c'est une bonne nouvelle. 

Ca veut aussi dire que la cause a été identifiée par Apple. S'ils pouvaient se payer le luxe de réparer leur erreur sur les anciens "navires amiraux" toujours sous garantie ce serait la moindre des choses.


----------



## MamaCass (27 Septembre 2006)

Oui je trouve aussi que cela serait la moindre des choses, parce qu'ils se sont battus nos copains de diesirae.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Septembre 2006)

cet imac doit avoir un pb,le nouvel écran eizo a 450 de luminosité ,et çà m'etonnerait qu'on ne puisse pas le régler ,vu que ces écrans sont ce qui se fait de mieux dans le monde de la retouche

http://www.eizo.fr/products/lcd/S2110W/index.asp


----------



## bill clinton (27 Septembre 2006)

pas de trace blanche sur mon iMac  ... enfin c'est plutôt douteux comme réponse ça  ...

Ok je sors aussi 


Bill


----------



## urgo94 (27 Septembre 2006)

bill clinton a dit:


> pas de trace blanche sur mon iMac  ... enfin c'est plutôt douteux comme réponse ça  ...
> 
> Ok je sors aussi
> 
> ...



Ah,le test Monica pour les traces blanches.

je suis deja partiiiii.


----------



## fiat lux (27 Septembre 2006)

urgo94 a dit:


> Ah,le test Monica pour les traces blanches.
> 
> je suis deja partiiiii.



Amis de la poésie, bonsoir...


----------



## ricounet (29 Septembre 2006)

Aie aie aie... je viens aussi de commander liMac 24 pour faire de la retouche photo. La dalle étant la même que celle du nouveau Dell 24, que jai trouvé facilement calibrable, alors je ne me suis pas posé de question pour liMac 24...

Mais là, 240 cd/m2 luminosité baissée, cest énorme !!!

Je suis intéressé de savoir si qqun est parvenu à corriger le problème en employant un des deux logiciels mentionnés dans ce sujet :

- Brightness Control
- Black Light

Et surtout, ces softs peuvent-ils se superposer sans conflit avec un soft de calibrage (Monaco Optix dans mon cas) et Photoshop ?


----------



## ruhmann (2 Octobre 2006)

bjr a tous,

J'ai exactement le meme probleme avec mon imac 24 pouce. Avec une sonde gretag eye one j'arrive en luminosité minimum a 245,1 candelas alors que l'objectif pour la retouche d'image est de 120 cd, par contre a l'extreme l'ecran monte a 410 candelas!!!!

je testerai avec "black ligth" et vous donnerais les résultats....


----------



## garuda (3 Octobre 2006)

ruhmann a dit:


> bjr a tous,
> 
> J'ai exactement le meme probleme avec mon imac 24 pouce. Avec une sonde gretag eye one j'arrive en luminosité minimum a 245,1 candelas alors que l'objectif pour la retouche d'image est de 120 cd, par contre a l'extreme l'ecran monte a 410 candelas!!!!
> 
> je testerai avec "black ligth" et vous donnerais les résultats....



Voici le lien pour "Brightness Control",  là.

C'est que ça m'interesse le résultat de vos tests...   C'est fou cette histoire d'écran trop puissant, tout de meme.


----------



## fiat lux (3 Octobre 2006)

Mais la trop grande luminosité dont vous vous plaignez c'est uniquement pour vos applis de photos pros (respect de colorimétrie) ou c'est aussi pour d'autres utilisations ? (bureautique, web...)
En d'autres termes, si je me décide pour un Imac 20", je commande en même temps les lunettes de soleil ?


----------



## neo.pop (3 Octobre 2006)

Je passais par la, je vais me permettre une petite remarque, l'imac c'est pour le grand public pas pour les pros de la fotos ! lol donc prenez vous un 23 pouce et un mac pro y c'est régler! et arreter de parler mal de limac 24 pouce car je l'ai commander!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! et je l'aime deja.......voila et bonne nuit!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2006)

ruhmann a dit:


> bjr a tous,
> 
> J'ai exactement le meme probleme avec mon imac 24 pouce. Avec une sonde gretag eye one j'arrive en luminosit&#233; minimum a 245,1 candelas alors que l'objectif pour la retouche d'image est de 120 cd, par contre a l'extreme l'ecran monte a 410 candelas!!!!
> 
> je testerai avec "black ligth" et vous donnerais les r&#233;sultats....



ca doit etre ca ,on doit rechercher les 120 environ :mon display 20" qui a &#233;t&#233; calibr&#233; avec sonde monaco a sa luminosit&#233; a moiti&#233; ,et le maxi de cet &#233;cran est 250 ...


----------



## AntoineD (3 Octobre 2006)

&#8230;faut-il comprendre qu'il serait temps que j'arr&#234;te de pousser mon cinema display (avant-derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration) au max ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> faut-il comprendre qu'il serait temps que j'arrête de pousser mon cinema display (avant-dernière génération) au max ?




bein calibre le si ce n'est fait ,avec une sonde tu verras qu'au max C trop lumineux...


----------



## AntoineD (3 Octobre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> bein calibre le si ce n'est fait ,avec une sonde tu verras qu'au max C trop lumineux...



Bien s&#251;r que c'est d&#233;j&#224; calibr&#233; 
Je vais pas retoucher les photos qu'on me paie sans avoir calibr&#233;... 

j'ai toujours mis la luminosit&#233; au max. Avec une lampe derri&#232;re pour pas m'exploser les yeux.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2006)

Oui en effet !!!


----------



## AntoineD (3 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> Oui en effet !!!



hein ? quoi ? :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2006)

je r&#233;pondais &#224; qqun au dessus mais le msg a disparu visiblement !!!


----------



## AntoineD (3 Octobre 2006)

Ah ! en effet. 





&#8230;Et &#231;a disait quoi ?


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2006)

Ouh lala je comprends rien non plus moi, moi aussi j'avais &#233;crit un message !!


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Octobre 2006)

Allez voir ici, le message &#233;tait compl&#232;tement hors sujet, j'en ai fait un fil &#224; part enti&#232;re et vos r&#233;ponses y ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;plac&#233;es, malheureusement vous avez r&#233;pondu avant que je valide le d&#233;placement


----------



## lillumultipass (3 Octobre 2006)

Bon, ça m'inquiète cette luminosité...pas pour les applis car je ne suis pas photographe, mas juste pour mes yeux. Est-ce que ça n'est pas mauvais à force tant de luminosité? Parceque comme je compte bosser sur mon futur 24", je vais passer un paquet de temps desss, sous LaTeX, Mathematica...et j'ai pas envie de flinguer ma vue à cause de ça!
Vous en pensez quoi???


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2006)

As tu vraiment besoin d'un 24 pouces pour ton utilisation ?

Franchement moi je fais du graphisme web et print entre autres choses donc plein de palettes d'outils et le 20" me suffira largement....

Faut bien se dire quand m&#234;me que le 24 pouces c'est une diagonale de 61 cm !!!


----------



## lillumultipass (3 Octobre 2006)

Ben de tte façon, pour les films ça sera mieux, et si je ne m'abuse on ne peut pas mettre la NVIDIA 7600 sur le 20", ce qui m'embête!

Et j'ai besoin d'une grosse résolution aussi!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> As tu vraiment besoin d'un 24 pouces pour ton utilisation ?
> 
> Franchement moi je fais du graphisme web et print entre autres choses donc plein de palettes d'outils et le 20" me suffira largement....
> 
> Faut bien se dire quand m&#234;me que le 24 pouces c'est une diagonale de 61 cm !!!



apple explique sur cette page (un pdf sur la droite ) pourquoi un 30" permet d'accroitre la productivit&#233;...

http://www.apple.com/fr/displays/

il faut 10 secondes de plus pour v&#233;rifier une image de 8 Mo avec un 20" par rapport au 30"...et 20 sec de plus entre le 17" et le 30"...

alors forcement 24 c'est mieux que 20 !

on oublie que le standard va devenir le capteur 10Mpix qui fourni des images en 3800x2500 ou un truc du genre...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Bon, ça m'inquiète cette luminosité...pas pour les applis car je ne suis pas photographe, mas juste pour mes yeux. Est-ce que ça n'est pas mauvais à force tant de luminosité? Parceque comme je compte bosser sur mon futur 24", je vais passer un paquet de temps desss, sous LaTeX, Mathematica...et j'ai pas envie de flinguer ma vue à cause de ça!
> Vous en pensez quoi???




moi je pense que cette histoire de luminosité n'est pas normale ,et doit etre résolue si c'est averé ...
c'est carrément un défaut  non?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Ben de tte façon, pour les films ça sera mieux, et si je ne m'abuse on ne peut pas mettre la NVIDIA 7600 sur le 20", ce qui m'embête!
> 
> Et j'ai besoin d'une grosse résolution aussi!



quant aux films ,les écrans TV LCD fournissent normalement un meilleur confort ,pour les DVD etc...
enfin je pense


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> apple explique sur cette page (un pdf sur la droite ) pourquoi un 30" permet d'accroitre la productivit&#233;...
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/displays/
> 
> il faut 10 secondes de plus pour v&#233;rifier une image de 8 Mo avec un 20" par rapport au 30"...et 20 sec de plus entre le 17" et le 30"...



Je n'aurais pas un usage pro de ma machine et puis m&#234;me si on a pu le droit de prendre 10 secondes pour v&#233;rifier une image c'est grave, apple sortira forcement toujours des arguments pour que les gens achetent de plus en plus.............

Et y'aura toujours des gens pour croire qu'un 30 pouces c'est mieux parce qu'ils auront gagner 10 secondes par photo visualis&#233;e... 



Sydney Bristow a dit:


> alors forcement 24 c'est mieux que 20 !



Si Apple le dit, c'est forcement vrai ?? 



Sydney Bristow a dit:


> on oublie que le standard va devenir le capteur 10Mpix qui fourni des images en 3800x2500 ou un truc du genre...



Mais non on oublie pas , mais franchement c'est exactement la m&#234;me chose que ce que je dis plus haut, faut arreter la course l&#224;.... qu'est ce que tu veux que les gens qui photographient leurs gosses ou le paysage de leur vacances, fassent avec un 10 m&#233;ga pixels ? Moi ca m'enerve ce genre d'argument, on peut parler de folie des grandeurs....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je n'aurais pas un usage pro de ma machine et puis même si on a pu le droit de prendre 10 secondes pour vérifier une image c'est grave, apple sortira forcement toujours des arguments pour que les gens achetent de plus en plus.............
> 
> Et y'aura toujours des gens pour croire qu'un 30 pouces c'est mieux parce qu'ils auront gagner 10 secondes par photo visualisée...
> 
> ...



non bien sur ,si apple le dit c'est pas forcément vrai ... 

quant aux capteurs ,10Mpix apporte plus de definition que 6 ,c'est assez évident ..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2006)

les gens ont tjrs dit " faut arreter la course" mais la course ne s'arretera pas ,et d'autres technologies vont arriver :

sur les &#233;crans, autre chose que le LCD va arriver bientot ,

sur les capteurs des reflex  num&#233;riques ,le full frame (24x36 ) commence tout doucement a arriver...

d'autres technologies pour des photos et des ecrans encore plus beaux...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2006)

tain bal&#232;ze !!! le gars qui se cite


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> tain balèze !!! le gars qui se cite



ouai C l'habitude ,mais G oublié de l'enlever 

ce qui est fait


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2006)

Moi je suis pour l'avanc&#233;e technologique, c'est clair  mais c'est la taille des "objets" qui me g&#234;nent, par exemple, acheter un iMac 24 pouces pour dire d'avoir le haut de gamme, mais pour faire du web, du word et regarder un film de temps en temps je trouve &#231;a un peu limite mais ce n'est que mon avis.... et pareil pour les t&#233;l&#233; 109 cm, c'est demeusur&#233;, &#224; part si tu as un m&#233;ga salon avec une hauteur de plafond de 4 m&#232;tres !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Moi je suis pour l'avancée technologique, c'est clair  mais c'est la taille des "objets" qui me gênent, par exemple, acheter un iMac 24 pouces pour dire d'avoir le haut de gamme, mais pour faire du web, du word et regarder un film de temps en temps je trouve ça un peu limite mais ce n'est que mon avis.... et pareil pour les télé 109 cm, c'est demeusuré, à part si tu as un méga salon avec une hauteur de plafond de 4 mètres !!!!



4 metre c'est tout  de meme plus qu'un étage non?


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2006)

Oui mais o&#249; est le probl&#232;me ? Y'a des tr&#232;s beau appart avec 4 m&#232;tres de plafond


----------



## fiat lux (3 Octobre 2006)

Pour la télé c'est pas la hauteur sous plafond qui compte, c'est à quelle distance tu mets tes yeux...  
Pour ce qui est du 24", y en a déja qui commencent à déchanter (luminosité).
C'est pas la taille qui fait la qualité d'un écran...


----------



## ricounet (3 Octobre 2006)

Essayer un 24" c'est l'adopter

N'empeche que ce problème de luminosité excessive commence déjà à me gaver (alors que mon iMac 24 n'a pas encoré été livré - et même repoussé au 10 octobre).

J'attends avec impatience le retour d'expéreience de Ruhmann pour l'essai de Black Light et de Brightness Control

Pour l'instant, je vais garder mon "vieux" 20" que je risque de mettre en écran secondaire pour la retouche si le problème n'est pas résolu.


----------



## lillumultipass (3 Octobre 2006)

vous commencer à me faire peur avec vos histoires de luminosité excessive! J'ai peut pour mes ptits yeux!
Et comme je dois commander demain...le choix est difficile!
Bon, je pense quand même prendre le 24", mais bon...


----------



## fiat lux (3 Octobre 2006)

Vas y, on a besoin de testeurs !!!


----------



## lillumultipass (3 Octobre 2006)

lol
mouais...
je vais d&#233;j&#224; tester triple boot Win+MACOS+Linux et Win+Linux en virtualisation, alors &#231;a va hein ))


----------



## fiat lux (3 Octobre 2006)

Oui non mais ça c'est plus du test, c'est de l'expérimentation... 
Si ça marche, ils t'inviteront pour donner des conférences à Cupertino tous frais payés, avec le jet privé de S Jobs


----------



## Kaneda (4 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> ..... mais pour faire du web, du word et regarder un film de temps en temps je trouve ça un peu limite mais ce n'est que mon avis....



Pas si tu veux pouvoir faire tout ça en même temps 

Ca ne me dérangerai pas du tout d'avoir un écran qui me permette de jouer un film dans une taille correcte au centre, et de chaque coté, une page web par exemple pour suivre des news, et une application qui bosse de l autre coté du film ... ok je suis fou mais bon ... :rateau:

PS : pour la télévision, le but d'un grand écran n'est pas de ce mettre à 100m de celui-ci pour se retrouver avec le même ratio qu'une télé de 36cm regardée à 1 mètre. Non, le but est l'impression d'immersion comme au cinéma. Si j'avais un très beau plasma full HD de 2 mètres de large, je regarderai un film dessus à pas plus de 3 ou 4 mètres devant


----------



## girafe (4 Octobre 2006)

jvitre@screenmatters.com a dit:


> Le vrai problème, voyez vous  c'est que quand je calibre mon écran (sonde Xrite) avec la luminosité au minimum, j'atteinds encore 240 candelas, ce qui, pour les initiés, est beaucoup trop lumineux.
> La cible que je voudrais atteindre est 120 candelas (c'est à dire la moitié).
> ...
> Je cherche vraiment à régler la luminosité sans toucher au profil ICC et c'est bien là le pb.


bon j'arrive un peu tard sur ce sujet, il est déjà parti en live 
mais c'est pour aider un collègue 
pourquoi ne pas toucher au profil ICC? c'est justement ce qui te permettrait de retomber sur tes papattes. En gros tu as du hardware qui fait partie de la chaîne Colorsync, il ne demande donc qu'à se plier à un réglage; fournis lui un profil adapté à tes besoins, tes conditions de travail... ta sonde génère t elle des profils? Si ce n'est pas le cas, j'utilise une eye one de gretagmacbeth, je recalibre mes 2 écrans tt les 3 semaines, et je n'ai jamais eu à mettre des  

tu peux peut être en louer une?


----------



## ricounet (4 Octobre 2006)

Girafe, corrige moi si je me trompe, mais jai dans lidée quun profil permet dintervenir sur la caractérisation de lécran, mais pas sur le calibrage à proprement parler (luminosité / contraste).

Actuellement, quand je calibre, je suis bien obligé de passer par lOSD de mon écran pour régler luminosité et contraste. Ma sonde (Monaco optix xRite) ne fait que mesurer point blanc et point noir.

Si je laisse volontairement le point blanc à 200 candelas, je ne suis pas sûr que la caractérisation qui suit va le baisser à 120 (même si jai entré la valeur 120 pour le point blanc auparavant) !

Ou alors jai loupé qqchose ?

Merci de méclairer


----------



## lillumultipass (4 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Oui non mais &#231;a c'est plus du test, c'est de l'exp&#233;rimentation...
> Si &#231;a marche, ils t'inviteront pour donner des conf&#233;rences &#224; Cupertino tous frais pay&#233;s, avec le jet priv&#233; de S Jobs



ah ouais, c'est vrai, pas b&#234;te &#231;a

Je vais essayer! Non, dans un premier temps, je me limiterai &#224; MACOSX et Win en dual boot et virtualisation. Apr&#232;s on rajoutera peut &#234;tre Linux en virtalisation!

Bon, j'essaye de commander mon iMac, mais j'ai des probl&#232;mes de cb, la commande veut pas passer
En plus, ils me font attendre 15 jours pour l'ipod nano, et vu qu'ils livrent tout en m&#234;me temps...

:modo: On reste dans le sujet merci


----------



## girafe (4 Octobre 2006)

un profil permet dintervenir sur la caractérisation de lécran, mais pas sur le calibrage à proprement parler (luminosité / contraste).

c'est ce à quoi une sonde doit servir, imagine un GPS qui donnerait la latitude, mais pas la longitude...

.....

Actuellement, quand je calibre, je suis bien obligé de passer par lOSD de mon écran pour régler luminosité et contraste. Ma sonde (Monaco optix xRite) ne fait que mesurer point blanc et point noir.

chaque sonde a son logiciel, dans celui de ma sonde, il y a une calibration "basique" et une "avancée", et la basique gère seule les réglages lum/contraste, sur ton appli je sais pas, je connais pas cette sonde (mais c'est pas pour ça que la mienne est meilleure). après peut être que ça ne change rien à la luminosité de mes écrans, mais j'ai l'impression que ça a quand même bien baissé depuis le réglage d'usine; au début de la calibration, l'appli me demande de tout mettre à donf, qui peut le +, peut le -, donc je pense que l'appli "calme" les ardeurs de l'écran

.....

Si je laisse volontairement le point blanc à 200 candelas, je ne suis pas sûr que la caractérisation qui suit va le baisser à 120 (même si jai entré la valeur 120 pour le point blanc auparavant) !



.....


Ou alors jai loupé qqchose ?

peut être que moi aussi, je ne suis pas expert en la matière...

.....

Merci de méclairer
ah non, pas avec cet imac 24" qui fait des yeux de lapin


----------



## 406 (4 Octobre 2006)

c'est bien ce qui me fesait peur vu que l'autre voulait prendre justement un  imac 24" pour moi :mouais: . je lui imprimerai ce post demain matin pour lui montrer que je raconte pas de b&#233;tises  .par contre, j'ai une image en isocoated imprim&#233; sur mon &#233;preuvage GMG calibr&#233; (donc tiptop) et pour qu'elle soit bien sur mon &#233;cran (samsung 971P 1500:1 de contraste), j'ai d&#251; faire la calibration (sonde gretag) &#224; 90 candelas environ (lumino &#224; 14%) la partie sombre n'&#233;tait pas aussi sombre que l'&#233;preuve sinon. :hein: et sur le site colorvision, ils disent 85/95 candelas qq soit l'&#233;cran alors que le logiciel gretag conseille 100 pour le crt et 140 :rateau: pour un lcd (ca doit &#234;tre pour la video alors). 
ps : &#224; l'apple expo, les eizo paraissaient sombre, surement calibr&#233; photo.


----------



## ricounet (5 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 24 (avec quelques jours d'avance sur le délai prévu) Il est ENORME !!!

Je constate donc effectivement un excès de luminosité meme en baissant au max (je m'attendais à pire).

Ce soir je teste Black Light et je tente un calibrage. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## ricounet (5 Octobre 2006)

Je viens donc de faire des essais de calibrage.

Luminosité au minimum, ma sonde m'indique un point blanc de 182 candelas et un point noir de 0,28. La balance des couleurs est bonne (les trois composantes RVB sont presque alignées, pas mal du tout comme réglage d'origine).

(c'est bizard que j'ai pas 220 candelas comme les autres !!)

Ensuite, avec Blacklight, je baisse la luminosité jusqu'à 108 candelas pour le blanc, donc là c'est OK, mais le problème, c'est que la balance des couleurs n'est plus bonne du tout ! Pour le coup, ca fait peur ! L'équilibre des composantes RVB n'est plus respecté.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de trouver &#231;a sur le site "les num&#233;riques.com" :

*"Caract&#233;ristique n&#176;5 : la luminosit&#233;* 
 Ne vous fiez pas aux chiffres : la plus grande valeur n'est pas du tout la meilleure. Une luminosit&#233; de 400 cand&#233;las par m&#232;tre carr&#233; (cd/m&#178 n'est int&#233;ressante que pour les &#233;crans publics, qui doivent &#234;tre le plus lumineux possibles pour qu'on en puisse pas les rater. D&#232;s 250 cd/m&#178; sur un &#233;cran personnel, c'est trop lumineux, limite aveuglant parfois. 
 Pour vous dire, les graphistes r&#232;glent g&#233;n&#233;ralement leurs &#233;crans sur 110 cd/m&#178; au mieux, 90 cd/m&#178; pour certains puristes."

Pour ceux qui veulent l'article complet


----------



## 406 (12 Octobre 2006)

c'est là que se trouve la diff entre un écran télé et un écran d'ordi. dés que je veux me servir de mon belinea en tv d'appoint, je monte la luminosité au max mais en usage ordi, c'est insoutenable.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2006)

Oui mais cela prouve &#233;galement que l'iMac 24 pouces avec ses 400 cd/m&#178; n'est pas une machine pro


----------



## lavachevolante (12 Octobre 2006)

jvitre@screenmatters.com a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> je suis photographe et je viens d'acquerir un imac 24".
> Je ne reviens pas sur les qualités intrinsèque de la dalle qui est quand même pas mal du tout bien que ce ne soit pas un écran pour professionnels de la retouche photo; par contre elle est beaucoup, beaucoup trop lumineuse pour de la retouche (même non professionnelle), et même quand le curseur luminosité est au minimum.
> ...






idem avec le 20': http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133489

En fait, je m'y suis habitué avec luminosité au mini. Mais c'est vrai qu'au tout début ainsi qu'au retour de SAV (1 mois!!) j'ai eu migraines et nausées:mouais::sleep::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:. Je me suis demandé si ce n'était pas l'odeur de neuf de l'ordi qu'on sent fortement pendant quelques temps....des produits qui s'évaporent aux premières chauffes????


----------



## ricounet (13 Octobre 2006)

Jai fais quelques esssais avec Black light, cest pas terrible. On peut baisser la luminosité, mais daprès ma sonde, elle ne baisse pas uniformément sur les 3 composantes, ca tire sur le bleu ! Dommage, car par défaut, l'écran est bien ajusté.

Il semble quil y ait une autre solution : le logiciel de calibrage BasICColor 4 permet apparement daguster lui même la luminosité. Une version démo est dispobible sur leur site (trouvable via google). Je vais tester ce WE.


----------



## kiks (13 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

je sais pas si vous l'avez vu y a &#231;a aussi:
http://www.michelf.com/projects/gamma-control/


----------



## ricounet (14 Octobre 2006)

Merci Kiks, Gamma control semble etre la meilleure solution que j'ai testé jusque là.

En réglant les 3 composantes du blanc sur 0,75 environ, on a enfin une luminosité acceptable.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2006)

merci ....


----------



## kiks (14 Octobre 2006)

My pleasure...


----------



## lillumultipass (14 Octobre 2006)

ouais merci c'est top!  mais y a t-il un moyen de garder la config même quand on éteint puis rallume l'ordi?


----------



## floflo8 (15 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> ouais merci c'est top!  mais y a t-il un moyen de garder la config même quand on éteint puis rallume l'ordi?



c'est quoi vos réglages ? j'veux pas jouer au copieur mais bon...je sais, ça dépend de l'acuité visuelle de chacun mais c'est pour avoir une idée de "calibrage", je fais pas mal de vidéo...


----------



## 406 (15 Octobre 2006)

euh. sachant que la video est réglé à 6500 K °, que veux tu faire d'un réglage à 5000K° fait pour la photo ?


----------



## zigouiman (15 Octobre 2006)

Quand je pense que c'est LA machine parfaite pour les graphistes ou les photographes, l&#224; je tombe des nues  On peut pas dire qu'Apple communique beaucoup sur le sujet&#8230; vu le prix de la machine, &#231;a craint.

D'ailleurs dixit Apple "La beaut&#233; de l'&#233;cran lumineux caract&#233;rise toujours iMac, et en particulier le nouveau mod&#232;le 24 pouces. En r&#233;alit&#233;, *ce dernier est m&#234;me 40 % plus lumineux que le mod&#232;le 20 pouces*." Il faut croire que commercialement c'est plus vendeur, non ? Perso je comprend pas, ils fabriquent des TV maintenant ?


----------



## AntoineD (15 Octobre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> Quand je pense que c'est LA machine parfaite pour les graphistes ou les photographes,



Manifestement non


----------



## zigouiman (15 Octobre 2006)

hum c'était ?  
Par contre ce qui est bien avec le Imac 24, c'est qu'on peut éclairer sa terrasse le soir et faire plaisir à tous ses amis avec une séance diapo visible de chez le voisin


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2006)

il fera tr&#232;s bien l'affaire pour moi !!! :love:


----------



## tino_ale (20 Octobre 2006)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai posé cette question dans un autre sujet (portant principalement sur le bruit émis par certains écrans 24") mais je me rend compte que ce sujet est plus adapté...

Un membre a eut la gentillesse de me répondre, mais je pense que le sujet n'est pas clos et j'aimerais plus d'avis...



tino_ale a dit:


> Juste une petite question pour revenir au sujet de ce fil...
> 
> Si on adopte la solution de :
> - mettre la luminosité à fond dans les préférences
> ...


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui mais cela prouve également que l'iMac 24 pouces avec ses 400 cd/m² n'est pas une machine pro



Je ne suis pas photographe mais je suis abonné à SVMMac. 
Je te donne le lien d'un message d'une autre discussion sur l'iMac 24" te permettant d'avoir le sommaire du numéro de SVMMac d'octobre avec le dossier des nouveaux iMac Core 2 Duo et même quelques conclusions sur les tests faits sur l'iMac 24":

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4017005&postcount=93


----------



## 406 (20 Octobre 2006)

si tu ne fais pas de retouche photo en pro, tu peux le prendre MAIS prend tes distances, 179 candelas au minimun  de luminosit&#233; toute la journ&#233;e... selon les &#233;clairages, c'est un truc &#224; se p&#233;ter les yeux. en video, c'est plut&#244;t 140 candelas


----------



## 406 (20 Octobre 2006)

et pour finir, quand ils font des tests &#233;crans plats chez svm, je ne crois pas qu'ils te disent si tu peux d&#233;scendre &#224; D50 (5000K°) et si tu peux atteindre 90 candelas ce que tout photographe pro aimerait bien savoir....


----------



## MamaCass (20 Octobre 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je ne suis pas photographe mais je suis abonné à SVMMac.
> Je te donne le lien d'un message d'une autre discussion sur l'iMac 24" te permettant d'avoir le sommaire du numéro de SVMMac d'octobre avec le dossier des nouveaux iMac Core 2 Duo et même quelques conclusions sur les tests faits sur l'iMac 24":
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4017005&postcount=93



Je te remercie pour cette attention 

J'ai acheté le SVM sur l'Imac 24 pouces, ils en disent que du bien, je suis d'accord 

(mais bon en même temps, svm mac ne dis jamais de mal de Apple   )


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je te remercie pour cette attention
> J'ai acheté le SVM sur l'Imac 24 pouces, ils en disent que du bien, je suis d'accord
> (mais bon en même temps, svm mac ne dis jamais de mal de Apple   )



Quand SVMMac a quelque chose contre un produit Apple, ils ne se gènent pas pour le dire. 
Je suppose que tu as regardé dans le détail les caractéristiques de l'écran de l'iMac 24". Voilà 2 liens tirés du site d'Apple à ce sujet :

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/graphics.html

et les caractéristiques tirés du site de la FNAC concernant 
le 30":

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=0baac7beb-70e3-ba8b-d67c-5e456e962587&Fr=2

le 23":

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=0baac7beb-70e3-ba8b-d67c-5e456e962587&Fr=2

Quelle conclusion en tires-tu ?


----------



## zoulou03200 (20 Octobre 2006)

Vous avez déja vu un magazine Mac descendre en flamme une nouveauté Apple ?
Si SVM Mac explose l'Imac 24", d'après vous, que va t il se passer la prochaine fois qu'ils demanderont une machine de tests à Apple ???
Vous êtes vraiment d'une naïveté sidérante...
C'est à croire que vous n'avez aucune idée des rapports de force qui existent entre certains constructeurs et la presse informatique !!
Alors, bien sûr, ils critiquent. Mais gentiment. Sur des détails.


----------



## 406 (20 Octobre 2006)

qu'ils n'ont pas remis à jour les specs des ecrans apple niveau contraste et lumino...comme svm mac dans leur dernière page de materiel apple....
http://www.apple.com/fr/displays/specs.html
contraste est passé à 700 et lumino a augmanté. mais bon, ils l'ont fait tellement discretement que pas beaucoup de site l'ont remarqué. 
c'était surement suite au comparo avec les dell oû ils étaient largué


----------



## Skippy (20 Octobre 2006)

les cinema display 23 et 30 pouces ont eu aussi une luminosit&#233; de 400cd/m2...
comme l'iMac 24 pouces.
donc les cinema display sont  trop lumineux ???


----------



## MamaCass (20 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Vous avez d&#233;ja vu un magazine Mac descendre en flamme une nouveaut&#233; Apple ?
> Si SVM Mac explose l'Imac 24", d'apr&#232;s vous, que va t il se passer la prochaine fois qu'ils demanderont une machine de tests &#224; Apple ???
> * Vous &#234;tes vraiment d'une na&#239;vet&#233; sid&#233;rante...*
> C'est &#224; croire que vous n'avez aucune id&#233;e des rapports de force qui existent entre certains constructeurs et la presse informatique !!
> Alors, bien s&#251;r, ils critiquent. Mais gentiment. Sur des d&#233;tails.



Je ne sais franchement pas quoi vous dire &#224; part que oui on vit dans un monde pourri, o&#249; tout est calcul&#233;, pour vendre, faire fric, ejecter les moins riches...... bref belle mentalit&#233;....... 

De toute fa&#231;on personne n'ose ouvrir sa gueule pour dire quelquechose de mal sur Apple, O grande Apple....... 

Mais un magazine informatique n'est pas cens&#233; nous dire les choses tels qu'elles sont r&#233;ellement ? Si l'on compare la presse, on s'apercevra que certains magazines n'h&#233;sitent pas &#224; descendre certains mat&#233;riels, parce qu'ils ne valent rien...... de toute fa&#231;on, svm mac avec ses 15 pages de pub, trois pauvres pages sur les iMac, bref claquer 6 euros pour &#231;a, j'y pense de moins en moins...... Je suis peut &#234;tre d'une na&#239;vet&#233; sid&#233;rante comme vous le dites, mais sinon &#224; quoi bon esp&#233;rer..... J'aimerais pas me lever le matin avec votre mentalit&#233;....

Allons faire un tour sur un viaduc tout de suite, &#224; quoi bon vivre, tout est tellement pourri   

Bref, j'arr&#234;te, sinon ca va aller trop loin


----------



## zigouiman (21 Octobre 2006)

A cause de la luminosit&#233; accrue de l'&#233;cran, cette machine se destine clairement &#224; une utiisation multim&#233;dia et au jeu vid&#233;o depuis son canap&#233; (et pourquoi pas &#224; la place d'une t&#233;l&#233 que pour utilisation pro.  IMac 24 = utilsation famille et Loisirs, en tout cas, c'est clairement le positionnement d'Apple (malgr&#233; le port Firewire 800). 

Autrement il y a aussi gamma control 
I found this great little gamma control that has made my imac monitor perfect. 
For my 24" monitor I have set the following: 
Gray Balance at 1.00 
Black Point: RGB at 0.00 
Middle Point: RGB at 1.00 
White Point: RGB at 0.55


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2006)

et simplement avec une sonde non ? apr&#232;s l'&#233;cran est calibr&#233;..


----------



## zigouiman (21 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> et simplement avec une sonde non ? après l'écran est calibré..



Pour une utilisation pro, moi aussi une sonde me parait la solution à tous les problèmes. Après lecture sur différents forum, il semble que la sonde n'arrive pas à compenser la T° du point blanc sur un écran aussi luminueux, à tester de près. Pour une utilsation en graphisme (et photo), la calibration est très importante.

Dixit un commentaire sur Chasseur d'Images : " J_'ai maintenant recu l'iMac 24. Mes premiers essais de calibrage confirment l'excès de luminosité (même avec la luminosité baissée au maxi => point blanc à 186 candelas et point noir à 0,28). 

Par défaut, "l'équilibre des composantes RVB" (mesuré par Monaco Optix lors 
de la caractérisation) est bon. R, V, B sont alignés. 

Je vais faire maintenant des essais avec les freewares cités plus haut pour 
baisser la luminosité"_


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2006)

enfin moi il me tente bien ce 24"... :love:....


----------



## zoulou03200 (21 Octobre 2006)

Mamacass, remets toi... il faut juste de temps en temps être lucide.
Une entreprise comme Apple, c'est pas vraiment le pays des bisounours !!  
Je voulais juste dire qu'un magazine qui ne parle que d'Apple ne peut pas vraiment se permettre de se mettre Apple à dos....
C'est pas être cynique ou avoir une sale mentalité, c'est une simple question de bon sens.
Pour le reste, critiquer Apple, ça pourrait peut être commencer ici, et arrêter de "sur-vendre" la Pomme en permanence et argumenter comme des fous à chaque fois que quelqu'un émet une critique.
Mais je suis HS. Désolé :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (21 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> enfin moi il me tente bien ce 24"... :love:....



et pourquoi pas un gros mac mini + écran supplémentaire ?

A Cannes, j'ai vu pas mal d'agences qui bossaient dessus à l'époque du G4, y compris un mec qui faisait du DNG au moyen-format ! ça doit être suffisant en "grosse" config, non ?

Ou un macpro au refurb ? T'as pas déjà un écran, toi ?


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2006)

non j'ai tout revendu


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2006)

ah.



&#8230;


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2006)

ou&#233;  juste mon macbook :love: pour le terrain


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Octobre 2006)

Skippy a dit:


> les cinema display 23 et 30 pouces ont eu aussi une luminosité de 400cd/m2...
> comme l'iMac 24 pouces.
> donc les cinema display sont  trop lumineux ???



Je suis tout aussi étonné que toi. Les caractéristiques de l'écran de l'iMac 24" sont exactement les mêmes que celles de l'Apple Cinema HD Display 23" c'est à dire luminosité 400 cd/m2 et contraste 700:1
Les cinema display alors que ce sont des écrans pour professionnels seraient-ils également trop lumineux ? 
D'ailleurs les tests de SVMMac n'en parlent pas du tout de cette trop grande luminosité.



MamaCass a dit:


> Mais un magazine informatique n'est pas censé nous dire les choses tels qu'elles sont réellement ? Si l'on compare la presse, on s'apercevra que certains magazines n'hésitent pas à descendre certains matériels, parce qu'ils ne valent rien...... de toute façon, svm mac avec ses 15 pages de pub, trois pauvres pages sur les iMac, bref claquer 6 euros pour ça, j'y pense de moins en moins......



SVMMac a toujours été juste dans ces articles et n'hésite pas quand un matériel ne lui plait pas de le dire.
Dans le dernier numéro d'octobre de SVMMac, les tests des nouveaux iMac Core 2 Duo représentent 6 pages et non pas 3 pages comme tu le dis. D'ailleurs tu l'as acheté.
Et il y a également dans SVMMac le journal de la création, des tests de périph, de logiciels, des éléments pratiques très utiles....
Je suis abonné depuis de nombreuses et viens de renouveler mon abonnement.
Etre abonné revient moins cher que de l'acheter au numéro: 30 % de réduction.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2006)

On ne me fera pas croire que le 24", &#233;quip&#233; comme un bagnole de course avec &#233;galement, un port FW800 est une machine familiale. Il se positionne clairement comme une machine pro d'entr&#233;e de gamme pour le montage vid&#233;o et les graphistes.

Ca m'&#233;tonnerait bien qu'Apple ne propose pas un correctif &#224; la luminosit&#233; dans une prochaine mise &#224; jour logicielle.
En jouant avec les profils icc, &#231;a donne quoi?


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2006)

je pense pareil que toi FAb


----------



## zoulou03200 (22 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On ne me fera pas croire que le 24", équipé comme un bagnole de course avec également, un port FW800 est une machine familiale. Il se positionne clairement comme une machine pro d'entrée de gamme pour le montage vidéo et les graphistes.



Je ne vois vraiment en quoi le 24" est une "bagnole de course" ou une machine "pro".
Core 2 duo, 1 Go de RAM, CG 7300GT, 250 Go de disque.
Y a vraiment rien d'extraordinaire là dedans !!!
Quant aux extensions, passer à 3 Go de RAM ou à une 7600GT, c'est pareil, pas de quoi se relever la nuit...


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2006)

ou&#233; faut pas d&#233;chirer quand m&#234;me  ya pas grand monde qui a ce genre de b&#233;cane  tiens t'as quoi toi ? un macpro 16 giga de ram ?


----------



## noAr (22 Octobre 2006)

et quitte à être un peu lourd :

Si le correctif d'apple sur l'écran du 24" arrive en même temps que le correctif aux problemes de rémanences sur le 20" on doit pouvoir s'armer de patience.

Je rebondis parce que je me suis dis la même chose à cet endroit.


En passant, je vous laisse.
noAr


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Je ne vois vraiment en quoi le 24" est une "bagnole de course" ou une machine "pro".
> Core 2 duo, 1 Go de RAM, CG 7300GT, 250 Go de disque.
> Y a vraiment rien d'extraordinaire là dedans !!!
> Quant aux extensions, passer à 3 Go de RAM ou à une 7600GT, c'est pareil, pas de quoi se relever la nuit...



Non, c'est vrai, c'est beaucoup moins puissant qu'une tour G5 qui elle est du matériel pro... :rateau:  

Faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi. Un Core Duo2, si c'est pas un proc rapide, c'est quoi?
Et puis t'as raison, passer sa machine en 500 Gigas, 3Go de ram et mettre une 7600 GT, pour jouer à Doom et regarder des Divx et des DVD ou faire joujou avec iPhoto, c'est indispensable...

Vraiment n'importe quoi...:sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2006)

pas mieux


----------



## 406 (22 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, c'est vrai, c'est beaucoup moins puissant qu'une tour G5 qui elle est du matériel pro... :rateau:
> 
> Faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi. Un Core Duo2, si c'est pas un proc rapide, c'est quoi?
> Et puis t'as raison, passer sa machine en 500 Gigas, 3Go de ram et mettre une 7600 GT, pour jouer à Doom et regarder des Divx et des DVD ou faire joujou avec iPhoto, c'est indispensable...
> ...


tu nous resors la même dans 2 ans ?  
quand on montera du HD par ex. tu crois que tu gardera ton core2duo puissant combien de temps avant d'avoir envie de changer ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On ne me fera pas croire que le 24", équipé comme un bagnole de course avec également, un port FW800 est une machine familiale. Il se positionne clairement comme une machine pro d'entrée de gamme pour le montage vidéo et les graphistes.
> Ca m'étonnerait bien qu'Apple ne propose pas un correctif à la luminosité dans une prochaine mise à jour logicielle.
> En jouant avec les profils icc, ça donne quoi?



Je donne à nouveau les quelques conclusions de SVMMac d'octobre sur l'iMac 24" moi qui suis abonné:
"à configurations égales, l'iMac 24" revient 1000  moins cher qu'un Dell"
"l'iMac pour les pros"
"cet iMac est une bonne affaire"
"frissons garantis".....
Les tests complets sont à consulter dans le numéro de SVMMac d'octobre.



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, c'est vrai, c'est beaucoup moins puissant qu'une tour G5 qui elle est du matériel pro... :rateau:
> Faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi. Un Core Duo2, si c'est pas un proc rapide, c'est quoi?



Voilà des éléments pris sur le site d'Apple concernant le nouveau processeur Core Duo 2 (64 bits) qui remplace désormais sur tous les nouveaux iMac le Core Duo. Le lien :

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/intelcore2duo.html

Il y a d'autres conclusions de SVMMac comparant l'iMac 24" et le Mac Pro 2,6 Ghz qui est un biprocesseur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2006)

406 a dit:


> tu nous resors la même dans 2 ans ?
> quand on montera du HD par ex. tu crois que tu gardera ton core2duo puissant combien de temps avant d'avoir envie de changer ?



Je monte déjà de la HD sur un G5 et je n'ai aucun soucis. Et je parle de full HD, pas de HDV...
Donc sur un Core Duo2 c'est encore plus performant...


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je monte déjà de la HD sur un G5 et je n'ai aucun soucis. Et je parle de full HD, pas de HDV...
> Donc sur un Core Duo2 c'est encore plus performant...



Evidemment que ça marche 

Mais c'est comme tout : j'ai monté mon premier CM sur un imac G3 (oui môsieur  ) avec FCP 1 et pourtant je ne m'y remettrais pas 

Plus c'est puissant, plus les progs en demandent et la machine doit suivre


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2006)

Tu veux quoi? Un réacteur dedans?


----------



## 406 (24 Octobre 2006)

oui.....le mac pro 2,66 corresponde plus à mes attentes en perfs mais j'ai plus de sous en ce moment...vite, une excuse....mmm...chouette, noël approche :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2006)

406 a dit:


> oui.....le mac pro 2,66 corresponde plus à mes attentes en perfs mais j'ai plus de sous en ce moment...vite, une excuse....mmm...chouette, noël approche :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Voila, donc à un prix plus raisonnable, le iMac 24 correspond bien à une machine pro d'entrée de gamme...


----------



## Paradise (24 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila, donc à un prix plus raisonnable, le iMac 24 correspond bien à une machine pro d'entrée de gamme...



100% d'accord avec toi! la ou je taf, (dans la pub , marketing) l'imac 24 est vraiment dans son élément !


----------



## 406 (24 Octobre 2006)

boaaah, perso, j'utilise jamais le terme "entrée de gamme" mais plutôt "le bas de gamme". j'y peux rien, c'est comme çà


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2006)

du bas de gamme comme &#231;a......encoreeeeeeee!!!!! :love:


----------



## tino_ale (24 Octobre 2006)

Celà me rappelle des discutions interminables au sujet du Nikon D70 : s'agit-il d'un boitier amateur averti? Semi-pro? Ou peut-on le considérer comme professionnel par certains aspects?

Franchement, qu'est-ce que ça change :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a &#224;l 'air d'&#234;tre important pour certaines personnes


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2006)

L'usage qu'on en a fait que c'est soit une machine pro, soit une machine grand public.
Moi je vais me le prendre en utilisation pro ce 24 pouces.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2006)

moi aussi   :style: :king: h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2006)

hello ,

j'ai achet&#233; une sonde spyder pro aujourd'hui pour mon display 20" ...

en effet mon &#233;talonnage par sonde xrite date de presque un an ,ce n'&#233;tait pas ma sonde ...la maintenant je peux en faire r&#233;guli&#232;rement ,des &#233;talonnages  

et bien pour dire ,la luminosit&#233; cibl&#233; par le logiciel est 125 cd...

voila

juste pour dire :sur les &#233;cran LCD ,luminosit&#233; est inexacte :il faut parler de r&#233;tro&#233;clairage...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2006)

tino_ale a dit:


> Celà me rappelle des discutions interminables au sujet du Nikon D70 : s'agit-il d'un boitier amateur averti? Semi-pro? Ou peut-on le considérer comme professionnel par certains aspects?
> 
> Franchement, qu'est-ce que ça change :mouais:  :rateau:



le D70 est un boitier mi amateur mi expert :les reglages programmes résutlats sport ,portrait etc...C'est des trucs amateurs 

mais les reglages iso ,wb accessibles directement c'est des caractéristiques
expert....

D50 = amateur ...(je le trouve chiant parfois ,rien n'est accessible sans passer par les menus )

D200 = expert ,semi pro deja...


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2006)

HS:

Et le MacBook Pro ca va monter correctement dessus? 
Sinon, meme en plein jour, dans un Apple Center, je trouve que le 24, c'est quand meme un peu trop lumineux, mais au 3/4, ca devient tout de suite plus agreable !


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

Pour le boulot j'ai un Dell Latitude D420 qui est cense etre passable, avec l'option ecran+ pour etre sur du resultat. Eh bien non, j'ai decouvert qu'un LCD recent, meme paye le prix fort, n'est pas un gage de qualite. Je ne peux effectivement pas retravailler mes photos convenablement, parce que meme apres etalonnage le resultat est irregulier.

Donc si vous dites que ce 24" n'est en l'etat pas parfait, meme calibre, pour la retouche photo, je veux bien le croire. Est-ce que les nouveaux 20" sont aussi concernes ? Merci.


----------



## Jean-Miche (27 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila, donc à un prix plus raisonnable, le iMac 24 correspond bien à une machine pro d'entrée de gamme...



SVMMac parle "de machine pro intermédiaire, un modèle plus abordable pour les besoins de nombreux graphistes et maquettistes indépendants fidèles au Mac....".


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2006)

du "plus abordable" a 2000 euros quand m&#234;me   ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> du "plus abordable" a 2000 euros quand même   ...



le prix d'un mac pro 2x2GHz en gros...

toujours pareil chez apple :le haut de gamme iMac au prix du bas de gamme Mac pro...


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Octobre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> le prix d'un mac pro 2x2GHz en gros...
> 
> toujours pareil chez apple :le haut de gamme iMac au prix du bas de gamme Mac pro...



M&#234;me prix qu'un mac pro mais l'&#233;cran en plus...


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2006)

ca sert &#224; rien l'&#233;cran  ...


----------



## 406 (27 Octobre 2006)

et un proc en moins mais bon, tout bon graphiste à déjà son écran perso (nec, eizo la cie)  choisi avec amour et multi test pour avoir le meilleur rendu, le plus proche d'une impression offset ou tirage photo.....non ? bon.... euh, je pars en week-end, hein ...:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2006)

et la marmotte, tout ça...


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2006)

fab...bon si le graphiste en question est salari&#233; d'une imprimerie ou d'une agence de pub, il ne choisit pas son matos et d'une et de 2 la majorit&#233; des cas ce sont des ind&#233;pendants qui en chient grave et qui n'ont pas les moyens d'investir dans des b&#233;canes trop ch&#232;res et qui n'apporte que tr&#232;s peu de choses au niveau qualit&#233; de mise en page...
j'ai bcp de potes qui ont encore des G4 voir des G3 et qui tournent comme &#231;a...
Ca mets un peu plus de temps c'est tout...allez bon week end 304 

PS : donc l'imac 24" est un monstre  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Octobre 2006)

406 a dit:


> et un proc en moins mais bon, tout bon graphiste &#224; d&#233;j&#224; son &#233;cran perso (nec, eizo la cie)  choisi avec amour et multi test pour avoir le meilleur rendu, le plus proche d'une impression offset ou tirage photo.....non ? bon.... euh, je pars en week-end, hein ...:sleep:



j'essairai de faire un calibrage avec ma sonde spyder de l'iMac Core 2 duo (20") que mes parents vont acheter ...
je verai bien ce que ca donne ...


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2006)

tu pourras brancher ton display rack en s&#233;rie aussi


----------



## Jean-Miche (27 Octobre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> le prix d'un mac pro 2x2GHz en gros...
> toujours pareil chez apple :le haut de gamme iMac au prix du bas de gamme Mac pro...





DarKOrange a dit:


> Même prix qu'un mac pro mais l'écran en plus...



Côté performances de l'iMac 24": SVMMac dit " il n'est pas éloigné des performances d'un MacPro et n'accuse qu'un retard de 2 points par rapport à la version à 2,6 Ghz alors qu'il s'agit d'un bi processeur" 

et plus loin pour le prix :
" station de travail puissante, un grand confort d'utilisation, et l'un des meilleurs rapports qualité/prix du marché."



IceandFire a dit:


> ca sert à rien l'écran  ...





406 a dit:


> et un proc en moins mais bon, tout bon graphiste à déjà son écran perso (nec, eizo la cie)  choisi avec amour et multi test pour avoir le meilleur rendu, le plus proche d'une impression offset ou tirage photo.....non ? bon.... euh, je pars en week-end, hein ...:sleep:



C'est équivalent à un biprocesseur et il est possible d'ajouter un écran externe.
L'écran de l'iMac 24" propose une résolution Full HD(1080i) soit 1920X1200 pixels.
J'étais il y a 3 jours à la FNAC Boulogne devant le présentoir Apple (FNAC Boulogne où j'ai toujours été bien conseillé). Tous les écrans marchaient sauf bizarrement pas celui du 24". J'ai branché le cable USB débranché. Un monsieur regardait avec attention -il m'a dit qu'il était graphiste- et qu'il trouvait la qualité de l'écran bonne. Quel écran !!!! La machine était quasiment silencieuse.
Voilà toutes les caractéristiques issues du site d'Apple de l'iMac 24":

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html


----------



## MamaCass (27 Octobre 2006)

Jean-Miche, on les connait les specs par coeur, on a lu SVM mac mais c'est pas une excuse !! Donne nous ton avis ton avis personnel !! A chaque fois tu cites SVM mac, ou Apple....


----------



## HmJ (28 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Jean-Miche, on les connait les specs par coeur, on a lu SVM mac mais c'est pas une excuse !! Donne nous ton avis ton avis personnel !! A chaque fois tu cites SVM mac, ou Apple....



 MamaCass est friande d'experiences, c'est vrai que ca nous sert pour nous faire une idee, plutot qu'un rapide apercu en magasin avec des eclairages neon archi lumineux.

Depuis ce matin j'ai requisitionne provisoirement un PowerMac, et il marche tres bien avec mon Samsung pour la retouche photo... Mais je pourrai toujours changer l'un ou l'autre dans 3 mois, pas vrai MamaCass ?


----------



## MamaCass (28 Octobre 2006)

Ben non mais attends, les avis des acheteurs de iMac 24 sont plus pr&#233;cieux et v&#233;ridiques pour moi, par rapport &#224; ce que l'on peut lire dans la presse parfois, non ?

Et puis les chiffres, les specs, c'est du th&#233;orique sur le coup l&#224;, vu les diff&#233;rents probl&#232;mes rencontr&#233;s, ca sert &#224; rien de citer et de reciter encore et encore des choses qui ne retransmettent pas la v&#233;rit&#233; dans tous les cas !


----------



## IceandFire (28 Octobre 2006)

bien dit Audrey


----------



## 406 (28 Octobre 2006)

c kler. suffit d'augmenter la luminosit&#233; maximal genre 270 &#224; 400 candelas pour que le contraste fasse un bon (400 &#224; 700)mais redescendu vers 140 candelas, il n'en reste plus beaucoup. par contre, le niveau de noir est primordiale. 
ps : 400 candelas que l'on ne mettra jamais &#224; fond parce que c'est trop fort pour nos yeux ou seulement comme je le fais qq fois, pour servir de t&#233;l&#233; d'appoint avec mon boitier tnt.
pour infos, j'ai un 250 candelas &#224; 1500:1 de contraste sur mon lcd  (samsung 971p)


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Jean-Miche, on les connait les specs par coeur, on a lu SVM mac mais c'est pas une excuse !! Donne nous ton avis ton avis personnel !! A chaque fois tu cites SVM mac, ou Apple....



C'est vrai que toi tu as acheté SVMMac. Mais çà n'est pas le cas de tout le monde intervenant ou lisant le sujet.
Il m'a paru intéressant de livrer la presque totalité des conclusions de SVMMac sur l'iMac 24", conclusions qui sont très flatteuses.

Je vais m'acheter la machine c'est sûr. Ma dernière visite à la FNAC Boulogne -le vendeur m'a montré dans le détail la machine et nous avons discuté bits et machine bien sûr- et l'avis du graphiste à côté de moi ont fait pencher la balance.

Ce qui m'intéresse au plus haut point c'est la possibilité de suspendre avec le VESA l'écran. Je suis grand en taille et il n'y a rien véritablement qui soit fait hormis ce système qui me permettra de regarder l'écran sans être obligé  de baisser la tête.

Je ne me laisse nullement impressionné par tous ces messages avec soit disant des pixels détruits, du bruit ou trop de lumière... Ce qui est étonnant c'est que le pourcentage de machines à défaut est toujours le même ou à peu près. Au vu des messages dans la discussion, le pourcentage est beaucoup plus élevé.
Il faut dire que l'iMac 24" n'a aucun équivalent dans le monde PC. 
Il est bien entendu que les forces de vente des constructeurs de PC voient d'un mauvais oeil arriver une autre machine qui va prendre sur leur marché. On installe Windows sur les Mac avec là un processeur Intel qui n'est pas émulé mais là un vrai. Les performances sont étonnantes avec BootCamp. Celà ne m'étonnerait pas que des messages viennent du monde PC.

Dans une autre FNAC, l'écran d'un iMac était même en noir et blanc.... Les machines sont bricolées par des gens mal intentionnés. Gens qui ont des objectifs commerciaux à faire.

J'ai toujours eu confiance dans Apple et son matériel. Je n'ai aucun doute sur la qualité d'une machine comme l'iMac 24" et de son degré de finition même pour une machine nouvelle comme c'est le cas maintenant. 
Mon père a acheté l'un des premiers iBook et il n'a jamais eu aucun problème de finition. Et la machine marche toujours aussi bien malgré les 7 ans d'âge.


----------



## zoulou03200 (28 Octobre 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Il faut dire que l'iMac 24" n'a aucun équivalent dans le monde PC.
> Il est bien entendu que les forces de vente des constructeurs de PC voient d'un mauvais oeil arriver une autre machine qui va prendre sur leur marché.



Ah bon ?? il n'y a pas de machine en Core2 à laquelle on peut ajouter un écran 24" en PC ???
Juste pour info, les écrans PC (Dell, Nec, Philips, Samsung....) ont une qualité très supérieure à Apple (qui n'a jamais été une référence en la matière) et sont garantis de base 3 ans sur site, avec pour certains des garanties zero pixel mort.
Les forces de vente des constructeurs PC sont en effet TERRIFIES face à une marque qui a à peine 4% de PDM !!!  
Bientôt on va nous sortir la théorie du complot contre Apple !!
Je préfère m'arrêter là. Je vais être désagréable...


----------



## 406 (28 Octobre 2006)

c kler que les écrans apple ne sont pas les meilleurs et si tu veux savoir, d'après certaines personnes, ils sont loin de prendre les meilleurs. une grande partie de dalles que d'autres trouvaient trop rouges ont d'ailleurs étaient achetés par apple. çà a dû être super rentable.


----------



## Lizandre (28 Octobre 2006)

oohhh une grande tour grise moche et bruyante avec un &#233;cran externe n'est pas *tout &#224; fait* comparable &#224; un iMac 24". Non. Il faut &#234;tre de mauvaise foi pour pr&#233;tendre le contraire.

Enfin, avec la baisse continue de la qualit&#233; des machines Apple, ils vont bient&#244;t faire faillite. Faudrait faire passer le message aux centaines de milliers d'acheteurs. Euh, non, millions en fait.

Ah, au fait, la part de march&#233; d'Apple est en hausse importante aux US. Sur les campus, c'est pas de la hausse, c'est une explosion.

Et, pour finir, je plussoie Jean-Miche, et je vais m&#234;me &#233;crire tout haut ce qu'il &#233;crit entre les lignes : quand on lit une proportion non n&#233;gligeable de t&#233;moignages de probl&#232;mes sur ce forum, on est en droit d'&#234;tre frapp&#233; par la malchance de certaines personnes qui &#233;changent 2, 3, 4, 5 fois leurs machines.

De deux choses l'une : ou il s'agit de personnes qui ont vraiment eu de la malchance (et il y en a forc&#233;ment dans le lot), ou il s'agit d'hypocondriaques dont je n'ose imaginer le degr&#233; de [y a un nom pour le fait d'&#234;tre pointilleux &#224; l'extr&#234;me ?] g&#233;n&#233;ral par ailleurs (et il y en a forc&#233;ment dans le lot).

Que des personnes aient des probl&#232;mes, &#233;videmment. Loi statistique sur les grands nombres. Que des personnes aient des probl&#232;mes &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition, oui, mais cela devrait &#234;tre une toute petite partie des gens qui ont eu un premier probl&#232;me. Or beaucoup trop de gens qui relatent un souci semblent les accumuler. C'est suspect.

Ou alors, il y a un facteur explicatif cach&#233; : Apple refile lors des &#233;changes des produits reconditionn&#233;s ? Si les personnes qui ont proc&#233;d&#233; &#224; un premier &#233;change ont un niveau d'exigence sup&#233;rieur &#224; la moyenne, alors le risque qu'elles ne soient pas satisfaites d'une machine reconditionn&#233;e peut &#234;tre &#233;lev&#233;.

Mais sinon, comment expliquer le nombre apparament important de ces probl&#232;mes et &#233;changes &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition dans ce forum ?


----------



## 406 (29 Octobre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> Mais sinon, comment expliquer le nombre apparament important de ces problèmes et échanges à répétition dans ce forum ?


on a pas le même niveau d'exigence que certains, c'est tout. d'ailleurs, y'a deux semaines, j'ai foutu les boules à un pote. il vient de prendre un apple displays 20" et je lui ai fait remarquer que toute la partie de droite de son écran était pluss magenta (rouge) que le gauche. moi, çà m'a sauté aux yeux, lui, non mais depuis, il ne voit que çà. (et c'est pas du pipot)
sinon, je cite sur le 23 " : Le 23 pouces disponible actuellement est déjà une mise à jour de la version initiale, qui connaissait parfois des défauts de dominante rose. points faibles : Rendu des couleurs par défaut. 
En dépit de son excellente réputation auprès des graphistes, Apple ne prend pas la peine de livrer des écrans calibrés à ses clients. Noir pas assez profond.


----------



## bill clinton (29 Octobre 2006)

Moi je l'ADORE mon Imac 24". :love: 

Bill


----------



## HmJ (29 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben non mais attends, les avis des acheteurs de iMac 24 sont plus précieux et véridiques pour moi, par rapport à ce que l'on peut lire dans la presse parfois, non ?
> 
> Et puis les chiffres, les specs, c'est du théorique sur le coup là, vu les différents problèmes rencontrés, ca sert à rien de citer et de reciter encore et encore des choses qui ne retransmettent pas la vérité dans tous les cas !



Bien sur ! Je suis tous les fils concernant le matos pour ca justement. C'est pour ca que j'ecris :



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que ca nous sert pour nous faire une idee, plutot qu'un rapide apercu en magasin avec des eclairages neon archi lumineux.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2006)

ok, ce n'etait pas du tout contre toi que j'ai &#233;crit &#231;a, c'etait pour Jean-Miche.....


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2006)

bill clinton a dit:


> Moi je l'ADORE mon Imac 24". :love:
> 
> Bill



moi aussi  j'adore ton 24" :love:


----------



## divoli (29 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben non mais attends, les avis des acheteurs de iMac 24 sont plus précieux et véridiques pour moi, par rapport à ce que l'on peut lire dans la presse parfois, non ?
> 
> Et puis les chiffres, les specs, c'est du théorique sur le coup là, vu les différents problèmes rencontrés, ca sert à rien de citer et de reciter encore et encore des choses qui ne retransmettent pas la vérité dans tous les cas !



Je suis d'accord avec ça. D'autant que ces magazines sont souvent pressés par le temps, et n'ont pas toujours le recul nécessaire. Ils ne donnent que leur avis "sous presse", ce n'est pas parce que "c'est marqué" dans tel ou tel magazine qu'il faut faut le prendre comme la vérité absolue.

Mieux valent les expériences "à grande échelle", et le vécu des utilisateurs. Tout en sachant rester critique; ceux qui ont des problèmes ont plus tendance à poster que ceux qui n'en ont pas.
Il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée, par exemple, de poster 40 posts pour dire que mon powerbook fonctionne depuis 16 mois sans le moindre problème.

Désolé pour le hs, mais je pense qu'il faut savoir de temps à autre recadrer les choses...


----------



## orore (29 Octobre 2006)

je suis photographe infographiste et je fais beaucoup de retouches sur images anciennes etcc; pour répondre à votre probleme j'ai résolu cet inconvénien de clarté par la mise en place d'une gélatine ND qui réduit la luminosité de 1/2 point chez Rosco euro filter on la trouve sous la référence 298 le probleme est qu'elle se vend en rouleau, à moin d'aller chez les fournisseur pour studio de prises de vue  qui peuvent vous en vendre une petite dimension,  il faut la coller avec du scotch et c'est parfait, l'aventage de ceci c'est ce que ceal n'altere en rien la colorimétrie de l'image , si cela ne vous conient pas ous pouvez trouver des plaques de verre teintée , chez les fournisseur de telescope pour les astronomes
courtoisement


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Octobre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> Enfin, avec la baisse continue de la qualité des machines Apple, ils vont bientôt faire faillite. Faudrait faire passer le message aux centaines de milliers d'acheteurs. Euh, non, millions en fait.
> Ah, au fait, la part de marché d'Apple est en hausse importante aux US. Sur les campus, c'est pas de la hausse, c'est une explosion.



On a tellement entendu dire qu'Apple allait faire faillite. Un lien sur l'augmentation d'Apple aux USA :

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122836



Lizandre a dit:


> Et, pour finir, je plussoie Jean-Miche, et je vais même écrire tout haut ce qu'il écrit entre les lignes : quand on lit une proportion non négligeable de témoignages de problèmes sur ce forum, on est en droit d'être frappé par la malchance de certaines personnes qui échangent 2, 3, 4, 5 fois leurs machines. Or beaucoup trop de gens qui relatent un souci semblent les accumuler. C'est suspect.



Je suis content que tu ailles dans mon sens.



406 a dit:


> En dépit de son excellente réputation auprès des graphistes, Apple ne prend pas la peine de livrer des écrans calibrés à ses clients. Noir pas assez profond.



Il faut juste calibrer les écrans.



divoli a dit:


> Il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée, par exemple, de poster 40 posts pour dire que mon powerbook fonctionne depuis 16 mois sans le moindre problème.



Je suis content de te l'entendre dire et même écrire.


----------



## 406 (29 Octobre 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Il faut juste calibrer les &#233;crans.


bien surrr. n'importe quelle &#233;cran devient une rolls au delta casi inexistant de d&#233;viance cromatique quand il est pass&#233; &#224; la sonde. ptdr. et &#231;&#224; rend les noirs aussi profond qu'un....crt ou qu'une dalle plus performante.
h&#233;las, la r&#233;ponse est ....NON.


----------



## bill clinton (29 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> moi aussi  j'adore ton 24" :love:




Monica ? C'est toi ? :rateau: 


---------> ok je sors  


Bill


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Octobre 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je vais m'acheter la machine c'est sûr.



Très bien. Maintenant tu vas attendre gentiment de l'avoir en ta possession et nous donner ton indispensable avis à ce moment là...

'+


----------



## pickwick (29 Octobre 2006)

Eh bien moi j'ai cet imac 24 pouces depuis 3 semaines et c'est le bonheur, il est parfait, silencieux, sans aucun pixel mort, la luminosité forte je la diminue avec Brightness Control, et tout va trés bien. Les enceintes internes sont super puissantes en comparaison du modèle 20 " et les soundsticks que j'ai mis ont un intérêt bien moindre avec cette machine, mais elles sont tellement belles à coté, et il y a le caisson de basses. 
Il faut qudn m^mne dire que c'est le seul intégré avec un pareil écran, rien n'existe coté PC en modèle tout en un et il faut le dire, ce n'est pas pareil d'avoir la tour et un grand écran, ça tout le monde peut le faire, l'imac 24" tout en un est unique et vraiment trés trés confortable. Prévoyez juste de mettre un coussin sur votre chaise car sinon vous risquez un torticolis à force de lever la tête pour voir le haut de l'écran (véridique).
Bravo Apple et tant pis pour les grincheux de tous poils....


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Octobre 2006)

pickwick a dit:


> Prévoyez juste de mettre un coussin sur votre chaise car sinon vous risquez un torticolis à force de lever la tête pour voir le haut de l'écran (véridique).



Pareil pour moi ....

Je l'utilise depuis le 27/09 et je peux dire que vraiment c'est du pur délice à tout point de vu, sauf le signal Wifi qui n'est pas au taquet, mais là je pense que le driver pour la carte en question sera distribuée d'ici peu par Apple

Pour ma part, j'ai du trouver un fauteuil qui soit plus haut   C'est dire ....
Et je suis toujours autant épaté par la qualité vidéo de l'iSight intégré. C'est propre, c'est fluide. C'est magique. 

Bref, un produit superbe à tout point de vu comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent !!


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2006)

Dans mon école (d'art) nous avons reçu 2 iMac 24" (pour les profs... :mouais: ) et vraiment je dois dire que pour la premiere fois que je pouvais (en vrai) voir cet iMac 24
ma réaction a été     il est .. énorme!!   

j'ai demandé à un de mes profs , se qu'il pensait de cet iMac après pas mal de temps dessus (illustrator, Photoshop, etc..) il m'a dit *"SUPERBE"*   pour dire


----------



## HmJ (5 Novembre 2006)

Eh ben, en voila des temoignages positifs !


----------



## robzebot (5 Novembre 2006)

orore a dit:


> je suis photographe infographiste et je fais beaucoup de retouches sur images anciennes etcc; pour répondre à votre probleme j'ai résolu cet inconvénien de clarté par la mise en place d'une gélatine ND qui réduit la luminosité de 1/2 point chez Rosco euro filter on la trouve sous la référence 298 le probleme est qu'elle se vend en rouleau, à moin d'aller chez les fournisseur pour studio de prises de vue  qui peuvent vous en vendre une petite dimension,  il faut la coller avec du scotch et c'est parfait, l'aventage de ceci c'est ce que ceal n'altere en rien la colorimétrie de l'image , si cela ne vous conient pas ous pouvez trouver des plaques de verre teintée , chez les fournisseur de telescope pour les astronomes
> courtoisement


Cette gélatine ne pourrait pas se mettre à l'intérieur ? Y a-til une plaque devant l'écran ? Est-ce que ça se démonte, un iMac 24" ? Ce serait mieux pour éviter que des poussières traînent entre la gélatine et l'écran.


----------



## sylver (10 Novembre 2006)

robzebot a dit:


> Est-ce que ça se démonte, un iMac 24" ?


Bien sûr....


----------



## robzebot (10 Novembre 2006)

Merci, c'est amusant ces photos de d&#233;montage alors qu'on peut voir le sch&#233;ma sous le pied.

Bon, l'inconv&#233;nient de la gelatine, c'est qu'elle est brillante. Mais bien &#224; plat coinc&#233;e sous la coque, &#231;a me semble bien plus propre qu'avec du tape. Bonne solution. Elle serait tr&#232;s bonne avec un film mat.


----------



## robo (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour 
on parle beacoups de photos "pro" par rapport a l'ecran de l'imac 24 mais par exemple je suis graphiste et illustrateur. (adobe cs + xpress etc...) et je fais tres peu de retouche photos mais pas mal de dessins pour pochettes de disque, edition etc...

J'ai pas les même exigences qu'un photographe pro en terme de colorimetrie mais je dois pas me planter non plus dans mes couleurs lors de la remise de mes docs a l'imprimeur.

Puis je oui ou non faire mon boulot tranquillement avec cet ecran 24 sans avoir des mauvaises surprise a l'impressions de mes travaux ?
c'est ce qui me fait fliper. 

c'est tres important pour moi
Merci pour vos reponses

bien a vous


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2006)

go  il est  fait pour &#231;a


----------



## robo (24 Novembre 2006)

merci.

Je dois tout de meme le calibrer et surtout baisser la luminosité grace a black light et autres logiciel de ce type c'est bien ca ?


Quelle est la luminosité ideale ? ou la verifier ?
J'ai entendu dire dans pas mal de forum que le profil ICC de l'ecran 24 etait nikel donc pas de grosse retouche la dessus ?


Je travaille souvent dans la pub ou il est important que mes couleurs valider a l'ecran par le client soient bien restituées a l'impression voir identique ce qui est difficile en quadri et selon le papier mais tout de même. c'est pour cette raison que j'insiste sur ce point.
Merci pour ces reponses a des questions qui peuvent sembler bien naive


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2006)

trouves toi une sonde de calibrage, ou alors fait le faire par le magasin ou tu ach&#232;teras la merveilleuse machine


----------



## PawBroon (24 Novembre 2006)

Un petit goodies / freeware juste post&#233; sur MacUpdate : *Shades*.
Avec une interface toute Mac dans sa sobri&#233;t&#233;.







A tester en compl&#233;ment de Gamma Control et autres utilitaires d&#233;j&#224; mentionn&#233;s partout dans ce forum.

:modo:Il existe d&#233;j&#224; plusieurs sujet d'ouvert sur ce th&#232;me, pas la peinde de cr&#233;er un fil sp&#233;cial. Modofusion!


----------



## monvilain (6 Décembre 2006)

Salut!

Ben ..idem pour moi...je sais plus ou j'en suis..

J'ouvre une boite de filmage photos cet et&#233; (&#224; un endroit que je ne citerai pas..pour le moment.. )
Nous allons prendre des photos des touristes ..mer, restos etc..
Et imprimer ces photos pour les vendre
Il va donc falloir les retoucher un peu et donc bosser avec un imac..

Je commence &#224; croire que le 20' (avec 500g et APPLE CARE) est une meilleure alternative qu'un 24' sans APPLECARE...

Quant &#224; Cette pol&#233;mique sur la luminosit&#233; de la dalle, si il est existe c'est qu'elle est  forc&#233;ment fond&#233;e..
"pas de fum&#233;e sans feux"
Cependant, certains ne semblent pas gener...alors vraiment je sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## duboisi (6 Décembre 2006)

Ben voil&#224; ma petite opinion, j'ai achet&#233; un 24 il y a deux semaines de cela, c'est ma premi&#232;re entr&#233;e dans le monde de mac, et que dire....; j'en suis enchant&#233;.
Certes l'&#233;cran est tr&#232;s grand, il est lumineux mais il ne me d&#233;range en rien. J'ai r&#233;gl&#233; la luminosit&#233; au minimum et l'&#233;cran est sur mon bureau &#224; +/- 65cms de mes yeux.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

c'est une magnifique machine de travail  c'est un avantage cette luminosit&#233; qui est g&#233;rable et je rappel juste que c'est la m&#234;me dalle que le 23" Apple HD 
si tu bosses de jour, vaut mieux un &#233;cran lumineux que le contraire  enfin ce n'est que mon avis  &#231;a n'enl&#232;ve rien au 20" non plus 
De plus il est tr&#232;s rapide et puissant :love: voil&#224;


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> je rappel juste que c'est la même dalle que le 23" Apple HD



La je trouve que tu vas un peu vite en besogne, ne serait-ce parce que l'une des dalles est une 23" et l'autre une 24", comment extrapoler que les qualites sont strictement les memes ? Ceci etant, il est vrai qu'Apple a renouvele les dalles de tous ses Cinema Display cette annee.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

je ne vais pas trop vite, "svm mac", et "a vos mac" l'ont dit et test&#233;


----------



## monvilain (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon, je croiis que je vais foncer alors...

Sinon, je risque d'etre decu trés vite; en effet, la taille des ecrans augmentent chaque année super vite; alors mieux vaut etre au top directement pour ne pas etre depassé trop vite...

Merci


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

bon choix !  Good job :style::king: tiens nous au courant


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> je rappel juste que c'est la même dalle que le 23" Apple HD


 
Ils font comment pour fabriquer le 23', ils prennent la dalle de 24' et scient les bords ?  :mouais:  

'+


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

Sans doutes !  demandes &#224; SVM mac


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2006)

Non, c'est l'inverse. Ils prennent une dalle 23" et il l'étirent en se mettant chacun d'un côté pour arriver à 24"...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

des ptits chinois tu crois ?


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Décembre 2006)

:modo: Bon on arrête la le flood merci


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Décembre 2006)

En ce qui me concerne ce n'est pas du flood, juste un vrai gros doute. La taille de la dalle étant différente, ce n'est de toute façon pas la même. Et quand on voit le prix de l'écran 23' seul par rapport à l'iMac 24', y'a là aussi de quoi douter...

'+


----------



## Marcmaniac (10 Décembre 2006)

Je viens d'acqu&#233;rir un imac 24" et ce n'est que du bonheur.
J'ai un Imac g5 20" pour la comparaison et "y a pas photo" comme qui dirait sur TF1 !
Question bruit tout d'abord, aucun bruit, nada, que niet, nothing, silence absolu, ha que c'est bon ! L'autre turbine &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, le g5, faut plus m'en parler !
Question &#233;cran ensuite, c'est vrai que l'&#233;cran est plus lumineux et qu'il manque un peu de contraste par rapport au 20" du g5. Perso, je m'en contente merveilleusement !
Question performance, "y a pas photo" non plus ! 

En conclusion : Que du bonheur !


----------



## maxpower (10 Décembre 2006)

Testé a la fnouc et franchement ça donne envie, mais je me suis juré de pas craqué avant l'été prochain et la sortie de Leopard ( le temps que les autres rencontrent des problèmes :love

Et je confirme qu'il est super lumineux, ça m'a impressionné même, mais qu'est ce qu'il est beau, et qu'est ce que c'est bon d'avoir un grand écran ( sauf pour les yeux a mon avis )


----------



## ruhmann (18 Décembre 2006)

J'attends avec impatience le retour d'expéreience de Ruhmann pour l'essai de Black Light et de Brightness Control
[/QUOTE]

Avec Black light les essai sont presque concluant MAIS !!!!! De légères différence au niveau de la colorimétrie. Bon en gros la technique, réglage des couleurs saturation etc avec black ligth déconnecté. après réglage luminosité contraste black light connecté. Je vous l'accorde c'est pas du boulot....Mais bon 

Par contre un truc bizarre a creuser, Je bosse sous Aperture en fichier raw. J'ai donc appliquer des réglages sur un projet, avec luminosité contraste etc.... j'ai mis ces photos en lignes via l'imac et exporter le projet que je viens d'ouvrir sur mon G5 au boulot avec écran calibrer etc... et bien j'ai l'impression que tts les photos sont trop clair alors que sur le net elle sont bonne ????? Aperture aurait t'il exporter aussi le profil de l'imac ????

Je vais creuser cela je vous raconterai

see you soon


----------



## gyps (18 Janvier 2007)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout aussi &#233;tonn&#233; que toi. Les caract&#233;ristiques de l'&#233;cran de l'iMac 24" sont exactement les m&#234;mes que celles de l'Apple Cinema HD Display 23" c'est &#224; dire luminosit&#233; 400 cd/m2 et contraste 700:1
> Les cinema display alors que ce sont des &#233;crans pour professionnels seraient-ils &#233;galement trop lumineux ?


----
J'ai fait le test avec l'imac 24" que je viens d'acheter, c&#244;te &#224; c&#244;te avec mon ancien 23" cinema dont j'&#233;tais tr&#232;s tr&#232;s satisfait, y compris pour faire de la retouche et des travaux graphiques, en comparant des photos identiques sur chaque &#233;cran. 

Comparaison avec la luminosite minimum sur le 24". Pour le confort et la qualit&#233;, la luminosit&#233; de mon 23" &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;uite de 2/3. 

Je peux vous dire que ce qui est blanc dans l'image du 24" est super blanc, et que le contraste est tr&#232;s accentu&#233;. Plus d&#233;taill&#233;. Trop sans doute. C'est proche, mais c'est pas &#231;&#224;.

Pour tout dire l'image est plus attrayante pour la plupart des gens, mais elle n'est pas exacte par rapport &#224; une impression de qualit&#233;. Pour du travail graphique les couleurs (calibrage couleurs &#224; peine n&#233;cessaire) J'ai adapt&#233; la luninance de la calibration (preferences) &#224; vue en me basant sur les photos de mon &#233;cran 23".


----------



## orore (21 Janvier 2007)

oui au debut j'avais mis une gelatine mais je suis allée acheter une vitre teinté et c'est parfait
orore


----------



## 406 (21 Janvier 2007)

çà doit faire pro....


----------



## orore (22 Janvier 2007)

406 a dit:


> &#231;&#224; doit faire pro....



en fait, je lis beaucoup de choses ici qui sont &#224; la fois vraies et fausses, certe ce mac est fait pour la PAO et l'infographie, le calibrage est precis , mais attention pour la luminosit&#233;, qui nous donne une fausse profondeur &#224; l'image; alors oui quant on fait des images et qu'on les donne &#224; un imprimeur il vous les tirera tres bien , mais lorsque vous avez une peinture  &#224; reproduire  l'imac est parfait pour la colorimetrie  si on est bien calibr&#233;, par contre au niveau de l'intensit&#233; lumineuse  il est trop fort, et quand l'imprimeur vous sort  le tirage et qu'il y a comparaison avec la toile on se rend compte de cette intensit&#233; trop lumineuse , alors au lieu d'y aller &#224; taton &#224; chaque fois , j'ai demand&#233; &#224; l'imprimeur une charte de gris, car l'intensit&#233; lumineuse ne se calibre qu'avec du gris et non avec de la couleur et de ce fait j'ai mis cette plaque de verre teint&#233;e . tout ca pour dire que tant que l'on cre des images soit meme  aucun probleme mais quand on doit scanner, puis faire un tirage par rapport &#224; un vieux portrait , ou une vieille toile , on n'a pas le droit &#224; l'erreur sur la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;preuve, ce qui n'a rien &#224; voir avec le calibrage de la colorimetrie; il faudrait que Apple ajoute un correcteur de luminosit&#233; plus large vers le bas , pour la descendre un peu plus; sinon pour le reste c'est un outil fabuleux  depuis que je l'ai , il s'allume le matin et jamais je n'ai plant&#233; ; merci Apple 
orore


----------



## stephmac (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Il existe une application permettant de regler son profil d'ecran (en luminance,chrominance,
contraste) il s'agit de: gammawork  
telechargeable sur le site
http://www.gammawork.com/

l'utilisation est tres simple,chacun peut enregistrer plusieurs reglages accessibles dans la barre des menus.la licence est gratuite apres inscription sur le site.

Bon reglage à tous  .

stephane


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2007)

on va essayer &#231;a  merci en tout cas


----------



## nlex (28 Février 2008)

Bon alors avec le recul : est-ce qu'on peut conseiller cet iMac 24" pour un graphiste ?

Mon G5+ écran CRT étant mort d'un coup j'ai du acheter une machine d'urgence et j'ai pris un iMac20", résultat je suis HYPER déçu de l'écran qui est vraiment une sombre daube. Pourtant je ne suis pas très exigeant car je ne fais pas la colorimétrie sur mon écran perso, mais cet imac à une angle de vision tellement faible (technologie TN) verticalement que les couleurs changent du tout au tou en bas, au milieu, en haut c'est l'horreur et particulierement visible sur un aplat dans illustrator par exemple. 

Parcontre l'iMac est tres rapide, ça va très bien pour ce que je fais (CS3 etc.).

Je voudrais changer de machine mais je n'arrive pas à trouver celle qui me convient !! 

 MacMini : pas assez puissant ?
 iMac 20" : écran pourri
 iMac 24"écran moins pourri mais trop lumineux ?
 MacPro : me parait trop uissant et trop cher pour ce que je fais (pas de FinalCut etc.)
 Macbook + écran : pas assez puissant ?
 MacBookPro + écran : why not mais est-ce que la config est vraiment pratique et ça risque de couter cher alors que l'ordi va servir de machine 'fixe' à 95%

Avec le recul, les problèmes de l'iMac 24" vous semblent rédhibitoires ? Les petits utilitaires sortis vous ont il permis de régler la luminosité de maniere plus correcte ?

Il me semble que la dalle du 24" est un TN et pas DVI/MVA contrairement au CinemaDisplay non ?


----------



## mjpolo (28 Février 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Bon alors avec le recul : est-ce qu'on peut conseiller cet iMac 24" pour un graphiste ?
> 
> Mon G5+ écran CRT étant mort d'un coup j'ai du acheter une machine d'urgence et j'ai pris un iMac20", résultat je suis HYPER déçu de l'écran qui est vraiment une sombre daube. Pourtant je ne suis pas très exigeant car je ne fais pas la colorimétrie sur mon écran perso, mais cet imac à une angle de vision tellement faible (technologie TN) verticalement que les couleurs changent du tout au tou en bas, au milieu, en haut&#8230; c'est l'horreur et particulierement visible sur un aplat dans illustrator par exemple.
> 
> ...



La dalle de l'iMac 24" n'est pas la même et je crois que c'est une TBS, en tout cas pas TN (suis pas très spécialiste dans ce domaine)

Shades gère la luminosité sans pb et ce jusqu'au noir total 

Par contre il y a souvent ce gradient G/D, les halos sur fonds noir et le brillant du verre...mais ça c'est tout comme sur l'iMac 20". A toi de voir si pour faire de la photo c'est gênant ou pas.


----------



## prasath (28 Février 2008)

La dalle du 24" est de l'IPS (S-IPS?) plutôt


----------



## sclicer (28 Février 2008)

Oui donc très bonne
Pour du graphisme le 24", au pire pour la luminosité il y a plusieurs petites programmes pour la baisser sur le net.
Le 20" lui c'est pour tout les usages quotidiens.

Edit: nan mais je viens de m'en rendre compte le sujet portais encore sur les imac blanc intel et non alu...
Maintenant le 24" alu est clairement mieux que ses prédecesseurs...


----------



## nlex (29 Février 2008)

Ce qui n'est pas le cas du 20" qui est moins bien que l'ancien (que j'ai aussi et c'est flagrant).

Sinon pardon je voulais dire IPS pas DVI !

Finalement j'ai l'impression que je vais devoir m'acheter un iMac24, je me vois pas claquer le prix du MacPro+écran24"IPS&#8230; quand même les MacPro ça a vachement augmenté depuis mon G5 mono 1,8ghz&#8230; !


----------



## sclicer (29 Février 2008)

Nan c'est sûr ce serais vraiment trop cher pour l'utilisation, sauf si tu pense le rentabiliser assez vite (professionnel) ou simplement si tu peux te le permettre.
Moi je te conseillerais le 24" au pire la luminosité il existe plusieurs programmes pour la régler.
Après la configuration le 2.8ghz apport un peitit gain d'environ 15% sur proc et graphique.
Par contre niveau DD le 320go a un meilleur temps accès disque que le 500go donc à toi de voir, au pire tu peux comme moi rajouter des DD externe en FW.
Par contre faudra bourrer en ram pour gagner le plus de puissance/performance


----------



## Easylife (22 Mars 2008)

Avant l'acquisition de min iMac 24", j'ai lu beaucoup d'articles sur la luminosité de l'écran, apparemment trop forte. Et ce n'est pas sans crainte que j'ai validé la commande !

Finalement, la luminosité se règle parfaitement et je n'ai pas eu besoin de me mettre d'emblée sur la luminosité mini. Seul regret : la variation de luminosité à l'extrémité de l'écran.

Au passage, je suis surpris qu'Apple n'ait pas encore changé sa gamme d'écran pour Mac Pro, tant les avancées technologiques concernant les écrans LCD sont grandes...


----------



## Zhara (22 Mars 2008)

Easylife a dit:


> Avant l'acquisition de min iMac 24", j'ai lu beaucoup d'articles sur la luminosité de l'écran, apparemment trop forte. Et ce n'est pas sans crainte que j'ai validé la commande !
> 
> Finalement, la luminosité se règle parfaitement et je n'ai pas eu besoin de me mettre d'emblée sur la luminosité mini. Seul regret : la variation de luminosité à l'extrémité de l'écran.
> 
> Au passage, je suis surpris qu'Apple n'ait pas encore changé sa gamme d'écran pour Mac Pro, tant les avancées technologiques concernant les écrans LCD sont grandes...



Idem j'ai entendu beaucoup sur la luminosité de l'écran... et depuis que je l'ai reçu j'ai trouvé que c'étais vraiment un superbe écran et qu'une fois réglé la luminosité étais  

Comparé à mon Samsung 223BW que j'avais avant... ça c'est un écran lumineux


----------



## Hans Castorp (22 Mars 2008)

D'une manière générale, un écran glossy s'accorde mal à une utilisation pour du graphisme ou de la photo.

Les nouveaux Imacs font bien dans les Fnac, les gens s'extasient devant les couleurs flashy  en passant devant et c'est très bien. Mais entre nous, le fait d'avoir supprimé le choix entre écran mat et brillant a été une erreur et a privé une grande partie de la clientèle d'un choix de milieu de gamme.

Après la MaJ des Imacs, je dû me tourner vers un MBPro avec un écran MAT. Et je n'ai pas hésité longtemps entre ce choix et celui du 24" (le 20", c'est une honte je n'en parle même pas).

Mais voilà, même si aujourd'hui j'assume à fond le choix de la mobilité, le surcoût est quand même important en plus d'être forcé.

Il faudrait qu'Apple réalise que la clientèle des Imacs ne se limite pas forcément à la lecture DVD, Itunes et Internet.


----------



## Xa3r0 (22 Mars 2008)

Eh bah !! Ce que le lis me conforte dans mon choix de ne pas changer mon 23"CRT au profit d'un LCD.

Y-a-t-il plus de réglage avec un Apple Display. Parce que je suis aussi photographe et graphiste et les multiples réglages (RVB, N&B, luminosité) sont capital dans mon choix d'un écran.


----------



## nlex (23 Mars 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> D'une manière générale, un écran glossy s'accorde mal à une utilisation pour du graphisme ou de la photo.
> 
> Les nouveaux Imacs font bien dans les Fnac, les gens s'extasient devant les couleurs flashy  en passant devant et c'est très bien. Mais entre nous, le fait d'avoir supprimé le choix entre écran mat et brillant a été une erreur et a privé une grande partie de la clientèle d'un choix de milieu de gamme.
> 
> ...





mmmmh l'écran d'un portable meilleurs que l'écran IPS du 24", la je doute !!


----------



## sclicer (24 Mars 2008)

Exact le rendu est plus faut vus que l'écran LED tire vers le jaune.
De plus autant le 20 ne semble pas adapter à la photos... comme toutes dalles TN, c'est rédhibitoire dans ce genre de dalles, angles de vus désastreux,couleurs bof, juste une meilleur réactivité et un coup moindre.
Concernant le 24" c'est une très bonne dalles, angles de vision digne des meilleures dalles iPS. Le seul défault pour certain : son revêtement glossy dû à la dalle en verre. Perso ça ne me gêne pas, certes les couleures sont plus chaleureuses, mais ça ne fausse pas plus que ça la colorimétrie.
De plus le phénomène de miroir est assez maîtriser,plus que sur le MB.Je suis de dos à une baie vitré plein SUD... bah à part des reflets sur bandes noires, à distances de travail une personne normale fait bouclier à l'imac.
Attention cependant vus la taille et la luminosité n'hésitez pas à allumer une seconde source de lumière à côté de vous pour protéger vos yeux.

Bref excellente machine. Pour moi seul un Mbp + écran24" ou plus MVa ou IPS de très bonne qualité peux rivaliser en utilisation fixe (hormis le MP), mais c'est à mon avis dépenser ses sous pour rien si aucun nomadisme.


----------



## nlex (25 Mars 2008)

De tout façon moi j'attends le prochaine révision de l'iMac qui ne devrait plus tarder histoire de voir ce qu'il se passe du point de vue de l'écran

même si sans doute pas grand chose : même avec un écran matte, la dalle est recouvert d'une plaque de verre donc a moins d'un changement radical de son design, on devrait toujours avoir des écrans brillants (ce qui est quand même assez chiant !!)


----------



## sclicer (25 Mars 2008)

Hum je crois pas que la dalle en elle même est glossy, c'est plutôt la plaque de verre qui la recouvre qui donne cet effet brillant, de toute façon c'est un (pour pas dire le meilleur) des écran de type glossy.


----------



## Xa3r0 (25 Mars 2008)

Je crois que la plaque en verre qui donne cet aspect brillant est fixée par des aimants. 
Alors avec une simple ventouse on peux l'enlever et se retrouver avec un écran glossy mais plus protégé.


----------



## nlex (3 Avril 2008)

est-ce que les iMac actuels sont concernés par ce problème d'affichage en milliers de couleurs ?

http://www.pcworld.fr/lire/breves/4481/1/apple-poursuivi-pour-ses-ecrans-imac

Si c'est le cas je me demande si ça ne serait pas une solution d'acheter un iMac20" et de lui adjoindre un 2e écran

par exemple le Dell 2408 WFP en promo jusqu'au 29 avril 2008 :
http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sn...il.aspx?c=fr&l=fr&s=bsd&cs=frbsdt1&sku=147256


----------



## mjpolo (3 Avril 2008)

nlex a dit:


> est-ce que les iMac actuels sont concernés par ce problème d'affichage en milliers de couleurs ?
> 
> http://www.pcworld.fr/lire/breves/4481/1/apple-poursuivi-pour-ses-ecrans-imac
> 
> ...



Je pense que les 20" oui.


----------



## nlex (4 Avril 2008)

Bon ils sortent quand ces nouveaux iMac ça devient pénible !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2008)

Oui, c'est vrai, ils sont tellement nuls ceux de la génération actuelle...  :sleep:


----------



## laf (4 Avril 2008)

Malheureusement, rien ne dit qu'Apple va nous re-donner des écrans mats.
Ca serait pourtant bien. Je ne suis pas graphiste mais malgré tout ces écrans glossy me gonflent.
J'ai mal pour les pros qui passent 8 heures par jour devant.


----------



## noAr (8 Avril 2008)

Moi je vais sans doute changer courant d'année, ce sera un 24 d'occase, c'est-à-dire un blanc. Et mon 20 actuel remplacera un ancien. A-t-on le choix ?


----------



## nlex (9 Avril 2008)

Le choix de quoi &#8230; ?


----------



## kitetrip (9 Avril 2008)

orore a dit:


> en fait, je lis beaucoup de choses ici qui sont à la fois vraies et fausses, certe ce mac est fait pour la PAO et l'infographie, le calibrage est precis , mais attention pour la luminosité, qui nous donne une fausse profondeur à l'image; alors oui quant on fait des images et qu'on les donne à un imprimeur il vous les tirera tres bien , mais lorsque vous avez une peinture  à reproduire  l'imac est parfait pour la colorimetrie  si on est bien calibré, par contre au niveau de l'intensité lumineuse  il est trop fort, et quand l'imprimeur vous sort  le tirage et qu'il y a comparaison avec la toile on se rend compte de cette intensité trop lumineuse , alors au lieu d'y aller à taton à chaque fois , j'ai demandé à l'imprimeur une charte de gris, car l'intensité lumineuse ne se calibre qu'avec du gris et non avec de la couleur et de ce fait j'ai mis cette plaque de verre teintée . tout ca pour dire que tant que l'on cre des images soit meme  aucun probleme mais quand on doit scanner, puis faire un tirage par rapport à un vieux portrait , ou une vieille toile , on n'a pas le droit à l'erreur sur la luminosité de l'épreuve, ce qui n'a rien à voir avec le calibrage de la colorimetrie; il faudrait que Apple ajoute un correcteur de luminosité plus large vers le bas , pour la descendre un peu plus; sinon pour le reste c'est un outil fabuleux  depuis que je l'ai , il s'allume le matin et jamais je n'ai planté ; merci Apple
> orore





Enfin une vrai opinion qui dit tout


----------



## nlex (10 Avril 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Enfin une vrai opinion qui dit tout



Euh Pour moi ça embrouille plutôt qu'autre chose :

il à était dit plusieurs fois ici qu'il existe des logiciels qui permettent de régler la luminosité des iMac comme on le souhaite, jusqu'au noir.

Donc pour moi ce problème de luminosité des iMac est réglé. Et si ça n'est pas le cas il faut dire pourquoi et en discuter au plus vite : il est temps qu'un peu de clarté soit fait dans ce 'fil' sur les iMac. Car le but est quand même je pense pour pas mal de monde de savoir s'il peut acheter cette machine (je pense en particulier à l'imac 24 silver) ou s'il faut trouver une autre solution qui sera forcément plus coûteuse.

Alors oui ou non ce problème de luminosité peut il est considéré comme réglé ? SI c'est le cas on en revient plus dessus !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Le choix de quoi  ?


le choix dans la date


----------



## nikki sixx (11 Avril 2008)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## noAr (16 Avril 2008)

noAr a dit:


> Moi je vais sans doute changer courant d'année, ce sera un 24 d'occase, c'est-à-dire un blanc. Et mon 20 actuel remplacera un ancien. A-t-on le choix ?


Euh désolé je ne repasse plus que rarement
Le choix de quoi ? Bah juste la phrase d'avant, c'est-à-dire le choix de faire autrement, à savoir prendre un truc glossy devant lequel penser en se rasant le matin (c'est un exemple).
Et je ne crois pas qu'on l'ait à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## arno1x (17 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> le choix dans la date



Et là... tu ne prends pas la porte?? !!!


----------



## nlex (17 Avril 2008)

no coment


----------



## Trudo (20 Avril 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Euh Pour moi ça embrouille plutôt qu'autre chose :
> 
> il à était dit plusieurs fois ici qu'il existe des logiciels qui permettent de régler la luminosité des iMac comme on le souhaite, jusqu'au noir.



Le freeware Shade fait bien la job.


----------

